# pcduck's first DWC



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Well after much reading in the forums of Marijuana Passion, I decided to try my first DWC indoor.

I sprouted a bean from some bag seed of bubble/kush about a week ago and today I built my 5 gallon DWC. Or this is what I think a 5 gallon DWC looks like. Tomorrow if everything is dried and cured on my bucket I am going to transplant my bean to my bucket. Never done a DWC before so any suggestions and comments would be appreciated. Thanks.

I posted some pictures of what I have done so far.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good to me.i also grow using DWC.its so easy and the plants love the,all you can eat buffet.i will never grow any other way.so efficent.if i were you,i would use the weighted air stones.so much easier.they are reound and come in various sizes.i use the big ones.no mess with gluing.just drop em in, and they are easier to take out and clean.the airstones do get a build up on them also.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Andy. I have grown in soil before but not DWC. I was really impressed with the journals and results, so I figured I give it a try.

Below is my air stone. It is the biggest I could find, measures 4 1/2 inches across and the dark blue section is 3 3/4 inches. Its pretty heavy but I siliconed it, anyways we will see. This is the air pump I have to use. Hopeful to get another bean sprouted in order to use both outlets of the air pump.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

that will work my friend.but i'm telling you that the industrial air pumps rock.i use a 650 gpm for up to 8 plants and it rolls the water with plenty of air bubbles popping.instead of using a posibly toxic glue to secure the airstone,why not just drop 1 in the bucket.the ones i use cost about 4-5 bucks apiece and are worth it.i too was gluing stones at 1st,nadda no more.you are on the right track and keep it up.i do have some aquarium pumps for spares.the industrial ones rock.pm me any time bro,i'm here


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2008)

I do envision some improvements with this set up especially if I like the results. I have seen some bigger air pumps like yours Andy but thought they were probably to big and noisy for my set up. How noisy is your pump Andy? Can you hear it with the door closed? Just trying to get some idea if I would need to sound proof it some if I go to a bigger pump.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

hey bro,no problem with the sound.i sit my pump on a piece of rubber matting.i sometimes put my hand on it to make sure its working.it only cost 60-70 bucks also.i use a manifold with it to run multiple buckets or air lines


----------



## solarz (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a question about DWC.  Is it possible to use all organic nutes with this, say like different guano teas, or EWC teas as the nutrient solution, instead of using the run of the mill hydro nutes with water?  I've never really seen anyone mention it before, so i thought i'd ask.  Thanks


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

yes there are organic nutes to run in hydro.just not sure of the names right now,kinda buzzed and tooo fugged to look


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2008)

solarz said:
			
		

> I have a question about DWC.  Is it possible to use all organic nutes with this, say like different guano teas, or EWC teas as the nutrient solution, instead of using the run of the mill hydro nutes with water?  I've never really seen anyone mention it before, so i thought i'd ask.  Thanks



This is my first DWC solarz but from what information I have read people do organics in DWC. I think GH even has some additive (Black Diamond or something like that) that they say to hang in the reservoir. But I have not tried it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> looks good to me.i also grow using DWC.its so easy and the plants love the,all you can eat buffet.i will never grow any other way.so efficent.if i were you,i would use the weighted air stones.so much easier.they are reound and come in various sizes.i use the big ones.no mess with gluing.just drop em in, and they are easier to take out and clean.the airstones do get a build up on them also.



Andy,,is there somewhere it shows you how to build this DWC that you are using? Sure would be nice to know how.


----------



## solarz (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not talking about an organic line of nutes...i'm talking about using a guano tea that has been brewed.  So i guess i'm asking if i could use my "own organic" nutes to use in the DWC bucket. 

Example: using High N bat guano mixed with liquid karma, molasses, and water to use as my bubbling nutrient solution??


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2008)

solarz I would think that as long as your nutrient solution was able to be agitated and aerated  enough everything should be all right. If you try it let me know how it works


----------



## solarz (Nov 30, 2008)

i've been thinking about making just one 5 gallon DWC bucket and use strictly guanos, castings, liquid karma and molasses mixed with water as the nutrient solution.  I want to do this and compare the growth rate to the MassP coco buckets that i am currently running.  I just want to use the same additives that i put in the coco buckets with the DWC.  I think i may try it out here within the next week, as soon as i can find a top for the 5 gal bucket i currently have.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2008)

solarz said:
			
		

> i've been thinking about making just one 5 gallon DWC bucket and use strictly guanos, castings, liquid karma and molasses mixed with water as the nutrient solution.  I want to do this and compare the growth rate to the MassP coco buckets that i am currently running.  I just want to use the same additives that i put in the coco buckets with the DWC.  I think i may try it out here within the next week, as soon as i can find a top for the 5 gal bucket i currently have.




I think that, that would be an interesting study. Both of these ways seem efficient, Mass P's and DWC. I don't understand why your teas shouldn't work. Let me know the out come or start a journal. I am just looking for the easiest with the best outcome.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 1, 2008)

solarz, molasses will gum up ur system eventually. look into carbo load by adv. nutes. 100% organic


----------



## andy52 (Dec 1, 2008)

cowboy,all ya need is a 5 gal bucket,a airstone,some air tubing,net pots hydroton.you will need a tds and ph meter also.i rarely use my tds meter as have the mix down.i do once in awhile check to make sure its ok tho.i do use it as i bump up the nutes,just to be sure i do not have too much.oh,i use distilled water until i get my RO system hooked up.tired of hauling water,lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> solarz, molasses will gum up ur system eventually. look into carbo load by adv. nutes. 100% organic




doc, I don't quite understand what could gum up in a DWC, besides the air stone? I am new at this DWC stuff and just wondering? I could understand some clogging in a drip or spray system.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

These pictures were taken roughly 24 hours apart,after being placed in my DWC. There seems to be significant plant growth already.:hubba:   I needed the pictures in order to tell since I am constantly in my room lately.


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 1, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> These pictures were taken roughly 24 hours apart,after being placed in my DWC. There seems to be significant plant growth already.:hubba:   I needed the pictures in order to tell since I am constantly in my room lately.



Damn man the girls looks great and is growing really fast. Any way you could take a picture of the root system as well? I'm curious to see how large they actually get.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 1, 2008)

you had better put them in flower before they get too big,because they do shoot up.not now,just talking about later on.do not let them get away from you.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Damn man the girls looks great and is growing really fast. Any way you could take a picture of the root system as well? I'm curious to see how large they actually get.



I guess I could try NewbieG. Because when you change your solution or reservoir You are removing the roots from the bucket, I could get a quick pic I guess.



Yea Andy, I have been trying to keep up with your DWC journal and seen your ladies take off. That is one reason why I am trying this DWC method.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*:holysheep: the growth over 24 hrs,, cool ,,,going to watch this grow if ya dont mind ,,:48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by UKgirl420, and you are more than welcome to stick around and watch,comment,and give suggestions.  Any and all are appreciated.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*ty ,,,cause im getting intrigued into this dwc might just attempt a go in the not to near future ,,,ill use u as the guniuae pig:giggle::watchplant:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

That is what happen to me too.ha ha That and got tired of lugging dirt.


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 1, 2008)

started the seeds for mine today 

An tips for starting her off in terms of how close to put water level under bucket until roots grow more?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> started the seeds for mine today



Thats cool  I just had another one sprout today.:hubba: That makes me happy



			
				NewbieG said:
			
		

> An tips for starting her off in terms of how close to put water level under bucket until roots grow more?



I put my water level so that it was just touching the bottom of the net pot. It must be working because it is growing.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a new arrival to the family yesterday, another bean sprouted.
Now I just hope that it can catch up with the other one. Would like to keep it under the same light without to much stretch.


These are the pictures of the clan.

1) My partner.....he doesn't say much and very trustworthy
2) 48 hours into the DWC bucket....some growth
3) The new arrival...I hope its a girl


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*dontcha just love them kind of new additions 
another bean to start growing like crazy :yay::48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

Those beans been giving me problems.
Had some really good bag seed like Cinderella, Fourway, and ect, but couldn't get them to sprout. Went back to the bubba/kush bag seed and another one sprouted right away....Go figure, maybe good for me maybe not


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2008)

It doesn't take long for the mistakes that you made to show up.
These are a few of the mistakes I have done so far.
1) The paint I use on the bucket and lid scrapes off way to easy.
    Does anybody know of a decent paint that doesn't flake off plastic so   easy?
2)Read in some forum here that you should top water your DWC until the roots get established.---Forgot to do this till today. What a difference, the plant had slowed in growth and was a light green. Now after a single top watering the plant has changed to that deep green and look really vibrant
I had used a rockwool cube to start my bean,and I put it in my net pot also, maybe I shouldn't have?

I am sure there are more mistakes, they just haven't risen up yet.

The pictures show 72 hours in the bucket.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

*wow she is a nice shade of green ,,,:48: sorry carnt help yu out on anything as im learning of a you  *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2008)

yes that little bit of top feeding really made a difference. It was amazing, it seemed that like within seconds, the color started getting darker.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2008)

Well not much has changed. Still giving them a good top feeding once in a while. There are a few more roots that are reaching the nutes. The roots are real nice and white Its hard to tell by the pictures but the plant is 2 1/2 inches tall.
For some reason I can't get my flipping computer to upload pics:hairpull:
Oh well...  I checked my reservoir temp. it was 72'F 22'C
The temp at the top of the plant is 79'F..26'C
The room temp away from light 62' F..18'C
Outside temp 16'F..-9'C. Wind chill -1'F...-19'C. 
Light hanging from top of plant distance is 14 1/2 inches
Light is a 400 watt Mh Sunmaster warm
I don't know if that is the correct temp for the reservoir or not,I need to read some more.


----------



## Dexter (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good. btw the air stones you have are the 'best' and only ones I will ever use. Best of Luck


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Dexter. I am trying.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 6, 2008)

i use 3 gals. of water in my 5 gal. buckets from start to finish.i do top off with straight ph'd water in between res changes.i never foiliar feed my ladies.they get all they need from the nutes.i also use the big round,weighted airstones.when i change my res,i have buckets all ready nuted and ph'd,pick the airstone,lid and place directly into the new bucket.very easy,until they get huge.then you have to be careful.
 lookin good pcduck


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2008)

I was thinking along those same lines Andy, on the easiest way to change buckets. I put an outlet on the side of my bucket for the air to connect to, that may hamper me on the easy exchange of the buckets.Still very possible with only one extra complete bucket.  I don't think I put a full 3 gallons in the bucket, I just filled it to the bottom of the net pot. Maybe that is why I have had to top feed occasionally? 

Still having problems with my picture uploads. The computer is telling me its a connectivity issue, whatever that is, I have a mobile broadband card and very clueless. ha ha So if anyone knows how to fix this issue let me know, PLEasE. I"ll post pictures when I can.

 up date: still green and now getting bushy. new one has its first leaves.
Been so cold here I have been able to lower my light to 13 inches, so thats an advantage,so far. Will have to watch the weather close for any warm ups, would hate to burn the tops.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Here are a few pictures. I am trying to upload more.
These were taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Here are some more.  some were yesterday and some are today. Everything is going good so far, I guess. I am starting to make another bucket for my middle  sprout( the little one in the pics), plus I had another little one break thru today(not pictured). I never imagined that it would be such a problem to find BLACK buckets, but it is turning out to be a chore. The local hydro store(42miles away) want $7.50 a bucket and $10.50 for a pre-made lid with net pot.:rofl: I also found some black paint that says that it is for plastic. I am going to try it out, I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey man this looks good! DWC is sweeet..


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks TurkeyNeck. Just learning this DWC stuff. I am trying to get a small 4 bucket grow with this set up.

Note on the bubba/kush bag seed: planted 3--sprouted 3-- unidentified sex,hoping for the ladies. 2 in rockwool cubes, 1 in cup of dirt (will remove most of dirt prior to placing in bucket) just to try.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 8, 2008)

you'll be glad you made the switch. I'll never go back to soil..


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

If this DWC stays as easy as it has so far, my back will be very grateful. Just using soil in my outdoor grow will be nice.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2008)

I am glad I listened to Andy52, he said don't cement the air stone down and change air stone and all when changing buckets. I see why now, the roots get all tangled up in the air line. I tore some roots when changing out the bucket today. I will remove the silicon on my first bucket. Built a second bucket and didn't silicon it down. Second bucket looks better than the first one, but has no spigot yet. NOTE TO SELF: put air line in back-spigot in front...looks better.

Here are some updated photos of the family. 

pictures coming


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 9, 2008)

*looking amazing ,,,eace:*


----------



## andy52 (Dec 9, 2008)

progress in the making.you have got it now my friend.good luck bro.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks UKgirl420 and andy52 now if I can only get me a lady out of this mess.......... I did up the nutes today from 4-4-4 to 10-7-4 on the big plant little plant on 4-4-4. The big plant turned a healthy green when changed.

I think I need to name these instead of using big, middle and little plant for names ha ha ah....something thats good for both genders till I find out the sex of the plants. I am going to have to think about this.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

hey bro,these are the stones i use.i love them.i just picked up a couple more while i was getting nutes.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2008)

I just got back from the hydro store. They didn't have those type of air stones,but they knew what I was talking about, they are sold out till Friday.grrr
But I did pick up a bigger air pump and some ph up/down and a 12 valve air diffuser. Paid a few dollars more at the hydro store, but no shipping so its about the same.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 11, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 11, 2008)

getting it together well.is it hard for you,like it is me,when i enter the hydro store,i want to get a shopping cart,lol  so many goodies.i would love to say,give me one of each.lol kid in a candy store.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2008)

This is the pump I got yesterday its 35 watt / 950 gph. Now I need a heavy rubber mat. The air diffuser is nice and I will have a couple of extra valves for miscellaneous use. I did have to tap the air diffuser with a 5/8" 18 thread in order to make connection to the air line. I also bought some more net pots so that I can make some more buckets. I am gonna use six buckets in my grow, plus I may make a couple for my sisters, for Christmas presents.

Checked my ph  yesterday and it was way off. That was the reason for the trip to the hydro store. Anyway, I got my ph down to where it should be.I put just under 1ml / gallon. The ph kit I bought comes with a handy dropper to measure with,nice.


----------



## growtek (Dec 11, 2008)

That's a nice pump.   I use a marine reef pump similar to yours and it works great.   I get a lot of my stuff online from Marine Depot;  cheaper than the hydro store in this town.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I never thought of looking in a marine site. Will have to do that. No Marine store around here that I know of, will have to double check.


----------



## someguy (Dec 11, 2008)

lookin dang good. check out my old dwc grow. i had great success with dwc in my first try. it might be helpful


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Here are some updated pictures. Got the ph stabilized at 6 and man does that pump,pump. I was using a cheap air stone from my fish tank days, to bubble up a new batch of water and had to turn the valve down because of spillage I think that it would have spilled water out of a 5 gallon bucket with only 3 gallons in it. A little noisy, working on that. 

I have decided to call my large plant Charlie until I find out the sex. The second largest I am calling Toni and the baby(so far) will be ?? can't think of one right now. To many bong rips of Durban Poison 

Charlie is at 5" now. And I can't remember the arrival date.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2008)

The little one that I still need a name for


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 12, 2008)

looks might fine my friend.. Hydro is the way to go... and it looks like you have it figured out so far..Tell Charlie Turkey sais hello GL bro!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

Just got back from helping a friend and checked on the family. Looks like I might have over ferted Charlie. Dark green leaves and a few leave tips turned under.  To tired to take and post pics, will do tomorrow if not better. Toni is fine and so is baby Jess


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

thats what i strive for,a little tip burn.then you know to back off a little bit.when they get really big and during the stretch,they will gobble up some nutes.its just trial and error on the nutes.i go slow and if they do well in-between res changes,i will add a little more.then when you do change res,you have a number to go by.jmo


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

That is why I like these grow journals. A person can go back and see what they did or didn't do. Plus my memory sucks.

Charlie is no better nor no worse.But does seem to be growing rapidly. This DWC is so fast reacting, that what ever changes that you make, show up very quickly.

Hers are some pics with the burn circled in red on the last two.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

don't feel bad,i have burnt these mazar up when they 1st started that it wa a shame.but thats how i like it.another little tip.i keep written grow journals,with the feeding schedules,amount of nutes to start with,and how they respond to them.that way if you ever grow that strain again,you have the receipe for them.jmo


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

Topped off Charlie's bucket with water, looks like a full recovery is anticipated.Lush green growth has returned with no more newsigns of nute burn.

Yea Andy that is one reason why I like this DWC, each bucket can be its own little experiment. The only record I keep is right here on MariP, till I find myself a nice girl to work with. My numbers are right here if you can figure them out. Right now I am just letting the family tell me when they want new nutes.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2008)

*glad charlies feeling better ,,,lets hope shes the nice girl for ya to play with,,,,heres some  GREEN MOJO for them all being girls :hubba:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks UKgirl420 I will need all that *Green Mojo*to find me a nice girl to play with:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks UKgirl420 I will need all that *Green Mojo*to find me a nice girl to play with:hubba:


 
:giggle: well heres some more GREEN MOJO


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

Now all I need is that nice girl:watchplant:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

ah,she will slowly un-dress for you soon.lol she will slide them little white hairs right out,for your eyes only.be gentle with her,love her,and she will repay you with such beauty and vast amounts of dripping honey.hehe gotta love it


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought it was my lucky day. On the way to the hydro store I came across a bunch of *BLACK*buckets. So I turn around to check them out. What a bummer they were filled with some kind of black tar/driveway stuff.

The reason for going to the hydro store was because they were sold out of hydroton pebbles and air stones and panda film, the big order was coming in on Friday. Well the store had my hydroton pebbles, but the air stones were sold out again. grrr! Some guy came in and bought the whole case of them. That guy wasn't you Andy, was it? lol. Well in order to calm myself I bought a new toy in a Hanna microprocessor conductivity & TDS meter with automatic temperature compensation. I also bought some mylar, I think they had it marked wrong, thats why I got it.

After getting the new meter I checked my "city" water. It had a 197 ppm according to my meter. No wonder my water taste funny. Next on the ole wish list a RO water filter.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 15, 2008)

pcduck, nice setup you have started. I am curious about the DWC method and have a few questions if you don't mind. What happens when the plants get big and happen to have long, dangly buds when it's time to change the bucket?
Why do you need a spigot in the bucket? I want to make mine as simple as possible.
Last one, why do the buckets need to be black?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2008)

420benny said:
			
		

> pcduck, nice setup you have started. I am curious about the DWC method and have a few questions if you don't mind. What happens when the plants get big and happen to have long, dangly buds when it's time to change the bucket?
> Why do you need a spigot in the bucket? I want to make mine as simple as possible.



Thanks 420benny I have not yet reached the point of long dangles of buds. But what I think I would do is, have another bucket all set up so that you take from one bucket and just place it in the other.

I use the spigot to check temp, ppms,and top water when necessary.

The buckets are black so that algae won't grow inside them and slime your roots


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*looking very lush and green ,,,,beautifull ,,,charlie is a stunner :48:*


----------



## msge (Dec 16, 2008)

wow I thought i was a soil grower for life,
But between andy and you i am now re thinking things 
Pulling up a chair And hitting my hooka


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

That is the same thing I thought msge, until coming here and started reading about all the praise for this DWC hydro. The hardest thing about this so far is finding the *BLACK BUCKETS* without costing ya an arm and a leg.The hydro store just wants way to much $$ for them.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 16, 2008)

hey bro,i buy the black buckets at a local tractor supply store.i think,with the lid,they are about 6 bucks.they were kinda looking at me funny,as i bought 20 of them over a few weeks period.
   hehe,nope it was not me that bought all the air stones.i do buy 2-3 everytime i go to the hydro store.sometimes i have to ask for them.they keep more in the back.
  on the spigots,i quit putting them in my buckets.i also stopped putting the water level tube in also.hell,i know about how much they are drinking and i change every week.to me the spigots get in the way and you can not stack your buckets with them in.just a preference.i try to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Andy I will have to check on that Tractor Supply Store.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

:yay: :banana: :dancing: :clap: :woohoo: 

Thank you *Andy52* I found those black buckets at the tractor supply store. $3.99 a bucket and lid for $2.29. I even bought a couple of extras because they had them:aok: You Da man Andy..Thanks


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

damn bro,sure your not my neighbor?lol  thats about what i paid for mine.i knew the lids were a separate price,not bad price tho.i like to keep lots of spare buckets.
   i'm keeping track of your grow,glad you decided to go dwc.you will not regret it.you just have to remember that the plants grow alot faster and bigger to me,in dwc.you have to put them into flower way before you would as compared to soil growing.i'm telling you,i put the mazar into flower at about 5-6 inches and she is now way over 4 ft tall.good luck my friend.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2008)

Little Jess maybe dead.
I transplanted Jessie from the cup to the bucket. While transplanting Jessie got dumped on the ole noggin. Is a recovery in store? The rest of the "family" is doing great


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

give em time bro.it will probably come back.these babies can take alot of abuse.i torture mine regularly.i have dropped lights on em and broke stems.lol i have taped em up with duct tape and they keep on keepn on.good luck bro


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope so Andy. With Jessie I did not start in rockwool just dirt. It was during the removal of the soil that the tumble accrued. Was trying to see if the babies did better in the DWC without the rockwool. Thinking of going back to rockwool easier to handle. Or maybe I should have my morning coffee before gardening.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

lol,its all good bro.i use the rapid rooter plugs for starting seeds and clones in.so far i'm 100%. i have rinsed soil from a few small ones before with no ill effects.i have a mess in my tent.i've got 6 plants in there now.i should only have 4.but i had to.i still have 2 crystal clones also.gonna get tight if i have no males.one time i'm praying for some males.lol
  have a nice day.


----------



## twitch (Dec 17, 2008)

Andy52
The person who is mentoring me also uses one large pump for all of his plants. Has no problem with noise.
I will not be doing as many plants as he is, but being an old aquarium guy I have some decent piston pumps laying around


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*sorry to hear pc duck about little jess but im sure she will pull through 

ive come to realise lately  they are quite resilient plants :rofl:

just another shot of green mojo for jess speddy recovery eace:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks UKgirl420. I checked and took pics this morning and Jessie's little leaves are once again lifted to the light. 

Popped 3 more beans in soil yesterday @ 3p.m. I wonder if these will sprout in 2 days like the rest. 

Charlie is ready for 12/12 but I want to wait for the others, maybe pinching Charlie a little.

One observation about DWC, once enough of the roots reach the nutes, they really take off.

Some more family pics maybe, having a devil of a time uploading pics.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 18, 2008)

lookin good bro.hey twitch,i use one also,just put a thick rubber mat under the pump and no problems.quiet


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 18, 2008)

looking at your journal has inspired me to try my DWC system again.  I have attempted three times now and my plants just dont grow in it.  Every time the roots grow like crazy but the plants just dont grow at all.  You had more growth with your plant in one day than I had in two weeks.   I get pissed off every time and go back to soil but i want to try again.  Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Andy. I tried the rubber mat, still pretty loud. Right now I have mine strapped in with bungees, no vibrations, still have pump noise. I have put the little piece of hose, that came with the pump, on the back side of the pump. This has quieted it down a bit, but I don't know if this is good for the pump. But man does she pump! You can easily feel the air flow up from the buckets thru the net pots.


*maineharvest * Thanks I am glad I can inspire someone This is my first attempt in this format, so its trial and error for me. But with the good people of MP helping it is coming along.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 18, 2008)

hey bro,hell i like to know my pumps are working,lol i sleep about 2 ft from my grows.and if a pump quits,i'm awake.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess that when it is just normally so quite a person can hear the faintest noises. I live in the middle of nowhere.:aok:


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 19, 2008)

The first pump that I bought was kinda loud so I went out and bought this more expensive special pump that is supposed to silent and when I set it up it was way louder than my ten dollar pump.  

So is there such a thing as a silent pump or do they all make noise?  And is it a reasonable price or do I have to spend two hundred dollars on a pump?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

All pumps make noise. You just need to limit the vibration the best you can or make a sound insulated box.

Google Cheap Hydro and they have a 950 g/h pump on sale for $35


----------



## andy52 (Dec 19, 2008)

i've grown so used to hearing my pums run,that i can tell if a line comes off.lol just a different sound.of course that rarely happens.but when i get in there and moving buckets around,it has happened.luckily i have caught them in time.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

Update: Charlie is now 11 1/2" and I pinched a few spots,
Update: Toni was looking a little light in color checked ph and adjusted and added 5 ml of grow which added 100 ppm's picked right up
Update: Jessie looks like gonna make it. Top watering helping.
Update: 3 new beans, 48 hours and nothing yet


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 19, 2008)

nice job andy for helpin pduck out...  

I have one question.. I did got 2 gal air compression...electronic too...
its campbell brand from wal mart  lol... anyway...    will it  be super to use that kind of air comp. ?? along wit 5 of 5 gal dwc buckets?  its small and great for my truck,  check air pressure on my tires.. and all that..     or should I stick with aqua air pump ?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 19, 2008)

think ya got the wrong kind of pump papa.you wanna blow them out the buckets,lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> think ya got the wrong kind of pump papa.you wanna blow them out the buckets,lol


 
:giggle:


> pcduckUpdate: Charlie is now 11 1/2" and I pinched a few spots,
> Update: Toni was looking a little light in color checked ph and adjusted and added 5 ml of grow which added 100 ppm's picked right up
> Update: Jessie looks like gonna make it. Top watering helping.
> Update: 3 new beans, 48 hours and nothing yet


*and may i ask wher the pictures are to accompany the text :ignore: *

:48:    :fly:     :48:     :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *and may i ask wher the pictures are to accompany the text :ignore: *




lol....They are coming. my computer is rubbish and don't like to upload


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I have one question.. I did got 2 gal air compression...electronic too...
> its campbell brand from wal mart  lol... anyway...    will it  be super to use that kind of air comp. ?? along wit 5 of 5 gal dwc buckets?  its small and great for my truck,  check air pressure on my tires.. and all that..     or should I stick with aqua air pump ?



Papa that is a high pressure pump and like Andy said would pretty much blow them out of the bucket. You could put a pressure regulator on it to lower the output pressure to the 2.5 to 3.5 psi that you would need. Then you could run alot of buckets. But would be cheaper to run the aqua pump.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

new pics maybe?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Ty PCduck ,,and i must say what a pleasure it is seeing them  charlie and tony are  looking mightyfine,,,i am shocked at how fast they have grew eace: *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks UKgirl420  Yes Charlie has really surprised me. If this is what a person can expect from DWC.....Then I am in *LOVE*with it and it is so easy.
Toni had a tad to high ph but I lowered that and that nice green growth came back.

I want back to the start of my journal and went:holysheep: the size...the size lol


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 19, 2008)

*Damn PC! between yours and andys journals I am FOR SURE going DWC on my next grow! I can't believe how fast they grow :holysheep: Lookin good man! :hubba:


Got a tractor supply right down the street also  ,I was wodering where to get black buckets andy you da man!:hubba:
*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks yumyumbubblegum! Yes Andy has helped tremendously. A big help for me was finding the black buckets. I just was not gonna pay those Hydro store prices and having that tractor supply store close by was very beneficial.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 20, 2008)

goo stuff duck.  Gotta love Hydro!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Joe. I really like this DWC. Great growth rate and all you do is watch them grow.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

2 1/2 days and 3 more beans have sprouted. 1 this morning and 2 more sometime later. I would have taken pictures but I am lazy today and we all know what a new baby looks like  Now if only I can get Charlie to slow down a tad. Seems to be getting bushier after pinching.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

*congratulation :clap: *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks UKgirl, Every one of these bubba/kush bagseed seeds has sprouted in about the same time period. I hope that it is a signs of good things to come.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 21, 2008)

its all good my friend,when they hit the stretch,hold on.lol thats why i put mine into flower so small.i can safely handle only 4 ft tall plants in my flower area,not counting the buckets and the reflector.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 21, 2008)

congrats on the birth.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

We had a power outage last night at 1 am. lasted for 2 1/2 hours. Not bad till you figure in the 1 degree above 0, 35 miles a hour wind gusts which made it feel like a -25 outside. My babies had no heat or light or air during this time. Plus with no power my heating system for my water pump could not keep up and that is also froze. What a bummer of a day so far.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*dam dam dam :fid: sorry to hear that pcduck ,,,but im sure you will turn it around ,,,,,,some extra GREEN MOJOfor them eace:*


----------



## msge (Dec 22, 2008)

hope the ladies pull through, They looks so nice


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

praying for u and the ladies.damn


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks everybody  One of the newborns didn't make it but the others are all doing swell. I hurried upped and popped another seed but I don't think Charlie is gonna wait, what a bush. I sure hope Charlie is a lady. 

I did get my water pump thawed but  I still am waiting on the pipe. 
Weather forecast 0 degrees windchill -10. The wind has died down a lot since last night.Burrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

Good Luck My Friend.bring Em Over And I Will Plug Em In.wish I Could.best Wishes


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 22, 2008)

*Damn - sounds like you got it under control  xtra large Green Mojo for the ladies eace:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2008)

Picture update

Charlie is going crazy, heck they are all growing like crazy. Love this *DWC*.

I got pipes thawed but the housing on the pump cracked from freezing. Worked on that all day. I also picked up some water at an all night water place, but I think they put it thru a water conditioner because it had a higher ppm than my regular water. So I don't want to use that water. I did start my swamp pump and get some ice cold rain water. I am waiting for that to warm up so that I can check the ppm on it. I need the water because I want to switch to 12/12.


Jeez am I getting tired of this. Every time I try to post pictures they don't upload and if they do upload when I press submit they all don't show up.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Charlie looks fantastic duck ,,,the iceage moments didnt seem to bother her at all :woohoo: ohh and what a sweet looking :baby: *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks UKgirl420. I just put another baby into the bucket. They do look mighty cute when they are that small and in a big bucket.


----------



## msge (Dec 25, 2008)

Pcduck that is some fine growing, Glad to see they pulled through 

What are you using to hold your pellets, I have got to start growing this way soon 

Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in msge. I use a 6" net pot glued into a bucket top. The glue I used was called "Rubber Weld" works great!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 26, 2008)

well i never heard of gluing the net pots in.i just let mine sit in the lid.makes it easier to clean them after harvest,to me.but i see no problem with that.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2008)

I haven't got that far yet Andy. lol  I shall find out when I get a complete harvest.  I was concerned with the net pot being all wobbly and falling out/over when changing reservoirs. When I had gone to the hydro store they had the $10.50 lid where it was all one solid piece. 

*Family Update:*  I am in the process of mixing my nutes for bloom. Doing a 0-10-15 mix with the GH Flora. Going to aerate for a day, then switch reservoirs on Toni and Jessie. I already did Charlie. Gonna feed a grow mix for a week to the newbies than switch to 12/12 on or around New Years.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 26, 2008)

*you sound like a man with a plan ,,:farm:


hope you had a good xmas :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a plan but I just don't think Charlie is going to cooperate. I sure hope Charlie is a lady because it is so bushy and has plenty of places to take clones.

I am thinking of changing my reflector to one of those round ones, I have a gull wing type now. The only problem with that is I would need to switch my grow room around a little bit, but it would give me more space for these monsters. The rate of growth with this DWC really surprised me.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Not a whole lot going on. I have my 6 buckets now filled and giving them a week to get some growing in. Then it is 12/12 for the beasts.

Here is a picture of the family, as you can see the new arrivals are quite small in their bucket.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 28, 2008)

lookin good my friend.things happen quickly in dwc,huh?lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

:ciao:  *Duck*.  Im not a Hydro grower and have to oppalogize for not comeing and fallowing along..But  will pop in from time to time To :bong:  and :watchplant: what is over the Top on the one bucket that has the Baby plant in?  Is in in those round balls like the others?  and why did you not do the others?  well this is why i dont fallow hydro  much..:rofl:  I dont get some of it..ok  most of it..your plants look great  keep it up..Im going to smoke my bong now:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey *Andy* I have never seen a faster growing media than *DWC* and I love it. This first grow is sorta screwed up in the different plant sizes but hopefully I will get a good mother and be working with clones on my next *DWC*. That will make it a lot easier for me.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol.do like me bro,i stack the buckets on books,buckets and all sorts of things to even out the canopy.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by *4u2sm0ke*. That black thing is a cover,I am just seeing if it makes any different that is all,the pebbles are underneath it. Some of the plants are in little rockwool cubes some are in just hydroton.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

lol..*Andy* I have been hording square pieces of Styrofoam insulation big enough to do that.lol


----------



## The New Girl (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey pcduck,
  Great Grow!!!
  There is a great online source for black buckets, 5 & 3.2 gallon. They have the lids with 6" net pots built in for $3.09. Their prices on pumps etc are great as well (4 line for $24 and super quiet). Good luck with the grow. Hope the info helps.   

Lid with mesh cup:

hxxp://www.horticulturesource.com/mesh-pot-bucket-lid-6-fits-snuggly-on-a-5-gallon-bucket-p1218/?osCsid=83f2d54155d6a42445a759a46e80d8e1

4 line Pump:

hxxp://www.horticulturesource.com/irrigation-pumps-reverse-osmosis-ro-water-chillers-sprayers-tubing-filters-pond-etc-c30/ecoplus-eco-air-4-4-outlet-p923/?osCsid=83f2d54155d6a42445a759a46e80d8e1


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*your familys looking great pcduck :48: just need to find you a mommy one now to watch over them all ,,,is charlie showing anysigns yet of being her :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks and Thanks for the great links *The New Girl* I will most definitely check them out. Always nice to look even if X-mas has used all your extra up.


Thanks *UKgirl420*Charlie has not shown sex yet. Did have a couple of alternating nodes, but that is all. And even those went back to producing even nodes again.... I sure wish Charlie was thou, I like working with clones, saves sooooo much time.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 28, 2008)

it could be worse. My Big Bud x NL took 3 weeks to flower. They were even throwing preflowers with alt. nodes. I just flowered some of her clones and the samething, 3 weeks till they popped pistils. By the time they actually flower they have stretched 4 times their original size. 10 inch clones give you 3 1/2 foot plants...lol Looking good duck, I am sending green mojo your way.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by *BuddyLuv* and thanks for the green mojo. 
From what I have read Bubba/Kush is suppose to be a short bushy plant or at least I hope so. The rate of growth on this DWC caught me off guard, but either way by New Years it will be 12/12 for the family. And if Charlie (the big plant) is a female I will be one happy camper.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah once they good a good root structure they grow like crazy. I have had my plant grow into the T5's overnight, and I keep it about 4-5 inches from the tops.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

you got that right on the growth rate. I have grown in soil before and seen some nice growth rate but nothing like this. With this *DWC* if it ain't growing rapidly something is wrong. This method of finding problems have worked twice for me already.Once with a bad air stone and once with a kinked air line. I just love it when your plants can tell ya when something is wrong and that quick, usually a day, if not less.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 28, 2008)

I know I just had a pump go out this week and almost kill 6 of my aurora indicq plants. I was able to nurse two back but 4 of them died. Damn shame.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2008)

What a bummer *BuddyLuv* What brand of pump was it? and did you like it before it went kapooee?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 29, 2008)

I forget the brand off hand. I have four of them and the others are running strong, just a defective pump. The aquarium store I got it from replaced it for free no questions asked.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks *BuddyLuv* I am new to these air pumps and DWC and any and all information is useful. I have a new pump now but it never hurts to ask. I sorta went a little big on my pump but it is nice to have the extra air.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

*Update:*
* Charlie* has two dead leaves on the bottom. One was a large fan leaf. I don't know why, but the rest of the plant looks great. Pre-flowers are also starting to show. 

*Toni* Is just growing and growing

*Jessie* has survived and is also growing like a weed.lol
The growth rate is unbelievable in this *DWC* system.

*The three little squirts * One has roots in reservoir. The two others not yet.

I am working on a *diy carbon scrubber* got everything but the panyhose. 


*Best news yet!* I am suppose to get some *Durban Poison* clones in a couple of weeks, for a friend.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 30, 2008)

*strange about the leaf but they are looking great :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks *UKgirl420* Yay I don't know why they did that everything is good ph is 5.8, ppms haven't changed, and the rest of the plant looks great so I am not toooo worried yet


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 30, 2008)

*ohh forget to say :aok: on the clones :yay:
:48:
you gonna add them to this journal?*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes I am excited!! Over on this side of the pond, they frown upon having clones and everything  At least in my state they do,its a bummer


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 30, 2008)

That makes me wonder sometimes. If they would count clones as plants.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2009)

Getting ready to go to 12/12. Turning the lights out at 10 am on New Years Day.

Built my carbon scrubber just need the carbon. Made a few changes from the diy carbon scrubber. Did not use hose clamps and I placed the edges of the wire mesh on the inside instead of the outside. Looks pretty good 
Next is the bubble cloner. I already have the 1/2" tubes.

My spray bottle fell on *Toni* busted a branch. I tried taping the break.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 1, 2009)

lol.i have broken many branches my friend.i just tape them back and they will keep on growing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

*duck*....I would like to see a pic of the scrubber when you have it finnished..and maybe throw a tutorial togather for the members..I baught one but am allways excited to see how people make them..well gotta hit the bong:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *duck*....I would like to see a pic of the scrubber when you have it finnished..and maybe throw a tutorial togather for the members..I baught one but am allways excited to see how people make them..well gotta hit the bong:bolt::bong:




When the lights turn on I will snap a few pictures for ya. Not much different than the scrubber that is in the DIY section....Me a tutorial :rofl: I am way to much of a noob.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

doesnt matter my friend..you made one  did you not?  id like to know..im a NOOB as well :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll try *4u2sm0ke* I will need a lot of pics, since some of my explanations might be incoherent.:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2009)

A little up date: *Charlie* took a major hit
I dropped some stuff and it totally ripped a major side stalk off. Tape is not going to help this one.  

I need to get that bubble cloner built.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 1, 2009)

ouch,hate to hear that bro.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

*hi duck   your plants look great..and i once snapped a branch. and i taped it and it just carried on growing as if nothing had happened. weird hey. cause if you give em water thats not of the correct ph or the temp isnt right they have a right hissy fit.:hairpull:  but snap one of their so called arms..and hey no matter!...bless em  *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *allmashedup* Yes  I think plants are a little like people feed them right and the grow big and strong and can handle a a broken arm. But feed them the wrong stuff or not enough of the right stuff and the get sick and can't ward off diseases and stuff.

 I just hope I been feeding my plants right because they have taken some major abuse the last couple of days.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 1, 2009)

*:woohoo: flowering time has begun :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks *Ukgirl420*yes I am excited:woohoo: but I do miss going into the room all the time


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a short tutorial on my building of a carbon scrubber for  *4u2sm0ke*.

*Parts needed:*
1-8" end cap
1-6" end cap
1-8"X6" reducer
1-6"X4" reducer (optional)
1-6"collar
2-pieces of 1/4" chicken wire cut to fit the end caps
8-nylon ties
2-pairs of women's nylons
numerous nuts and bolts and washers and metal screws
Aluminum tape
Duck tape
Charcoal


*Tools needed*
drill
drill bit
scissors
screw driver
tin snips
pliers



First step cut chicken wire to fit the 8" and 6" end caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with the tin snips
Note:  cut the chicken wire so that the outside edges are your circular seam, which is the long seam that you secure with the nylon ties. This step is *important* later on when covering with nylons. 
I am sorry that I am unable to show pics of this step but I was beyond these early steps when *4u2sm0ke* suggested this tutorial.

Second step secure chicken wire with nylon ties so that it is in a cylinder shape and place women's nylons over the top of the cylinders.

Third step secure end caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the bolts and nuts and washers after drilling starting holes for the bolts.

Fourth step secure the 6" collar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the top of the smaller wire cylinder

Fifth step secure collar to the 8" X 6" reducer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then secure reducer to the larger chicken wire cylinder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sixth step fill charcoal in from the bottom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seventh step use fish filter floss or the batting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to pack into the gap on the bottom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 attach the bottom (8"end cap) with metal screws


Eighth step Take a good look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 add aluminum tape to the inside of the collar and reducer to stop air leaks


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2009)

Ninth step Tape batting around the outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to act as a filter.

Tenth step Add an optional 6" X 4" reducer to the top. Because I only have a 4" Dayton squirrel cage fan.


And that is how I built my carbon scrubber *4u2sm0ke*

Now for that bubble cloner


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks *Ukgirl420*yes I am excited:woohoo: but I do miss going into the room all the time


 

*it will soon pass when you spend 12 hrs staring at them getting fat and heavy everytime the lights are on :rofl:*

*great job on the scrubber :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks  *Ukgirl420* I blew a bong hit at the scrubber and it sucked it right in.:aok:

Now I can only hear that song *"Anticipation"* going around and around in my head. :rofl:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 2, 2009)

The smoke test on the scrubber trick aye?..I had some similar looking lower leaves that didnt seem to hinder the plants at all, they look good though.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks *Turkeyneck*....lol yes that scrubber test is a win win situation. It checks the scrubber and gets me stone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Ninth step Tape batting around the outside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks duck...thats awesome..roughly how much American dollars did it cost?  and for the Bubble cloner..Build it to your needs..I have  one thats a single cloner..thats 100% rate..and a 6 site cloner..14 site cloner..and my latest  24 site cloner..what I can say   with those is be sure to get a large pump..My expier..has shown me that the bubbles  in the cloner is what makes them root..the more bubbles  the faster to root time..I have had roots  in as little as 4 days with my single cloner..but  its average is 8-10 days..Good luck my friend..and Im allways here 4U..but now:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks *Ukgirl420* I blew a bong hit at the scrubber and it sucked it right in.:aok:
> 
> Now I can only hear that song *"Anticipation"* going around and around in my head. :rofl:


 

Isnt that a commercial  for Hienz katsup?  :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks duck...thats awesome..roughly how much American dollars did it cost?....




lets see most the stuff I had laying around like the fan was out of an old furnace. but if I was to guessamate I would say $25.00 for the duct work, chicken wire no idea, the batting was $5.00 and the charcoal was $20.00 and the nylons were $1.00 a piece. Most the stuff you could most likely find around your house or a friends
If you have the fan around $52.00


And now that you mentioned it, yes that was a commercial for Heinz ketchup


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2009)

*Update* Not much is going on. This is day 5 of 12/12. Had a good stretch the first couple of days has slowed some.

*Buy of the Day* While at my local tractor supply store I bought 2- 60ml syringes  with Luer slip?? for $3.19...then went to hydro store 1-60ml syringe with real nice packing $20.00.:rofl::rofl: I use these syringes for measuring my nutes. I had a small 10ml one but these 60's are easier. The same 1/4" hose I use for my air stones also fits on the tip of the syringe. Makes for a no spill and can still reach the very bottom of the gallon or quart.

Here are some pics of the jungle. 

Charlie is huge


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 5, 2009)

*wow they are coming along fantastically :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420*


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice going pcduck  I never knew how easy DWC really was and I cant say one thing bad about it. But for one thing, I can say thousands of good things about it  Considering it low cost to make from the start even if you have nothing to start it. Second, look at how fast they grow, they grow so fast the could almost fly away:fly: Third, if you do have a problem they look at you like, hey something not right dad. I have read all 177 comments tonight and like a few other people said, I think am going to give this a try just because of how good your crop has turned out and just because it is just that simple  Man cant wait to see them flower, there just going to take off  

Oh yea, your carbon scrubber  nice


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *SmokeyTheBear*Yes this is the easiest type of grow that I have done. They are fast growing and if you do forget something, they show the effects right away, but they also show the effects fast when you fix the problem. I have a bad tendency of not checking my ph and they will tell ya within the first 12 hours that it is wrong. There is a member that in his signature it states like 4 times to check your ph and man that is the truth. If something is wrong always check the ph first.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

i agree with ya man.the ph is the main thing to me.i really do not check my ppm's very often.
   i have been looking for a syringe like that.i can't seem to find one anywhere.i even asked the dude at the pharmacy and he said they did not carry one big enough for what i needed.i was using a syringe that you shoot up meat with.it was glass and i broke it before i ever got to use it.hopefully the tractor supply here might have them.thanks for the tip.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey *Andy*  that tractor supply store should have them. They are used on horses And I am glad that I could be of help to you.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2009)

just read through your entire journal pcduck. very nice job man. i just started a clone for a trial run in dwc. i'm not getting the growth i'd like, or have seen in others journals. today is 12 days for my clone, and it is only 4-5 inches tall.  hmm, must be doing something wrong. oh well, i guess it's not for everyone. nice job again...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by banjobuzz I think that once you see the roots of your clone hit the reservoir you will see a *major* increase in growth. And if I can do this anybody can.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

banjobuzz,be patient bro.the plants will take off after they get a good root system.you will be hoping they slow down,lol  are you changing your res out?i change mine every 7 days whether they need it or not.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

Changed my reservoirs out today.
Seems like the three little squirts are slow growing.
When the lights come on at 10:00pm it will be 7 seven days at 12/12.

On a side note What happened to my similies and fonts and different colors? 
Mine are missing, are anybody else also gone? I see members still using them.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*any pics of the slow growing little squirts  


my smilies are still here ,,,you got your back yet :rofl:




*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 8, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> just read through your entire journal pcduck. very nice job man. i just started a clone for a trial run in dwc. i'm not getting the growth i'd like, or have seen in others journals. today is 12 days for my clone, and it is only 4-5 inches tall. hmm, must be doing something wrong. oh well, i guess it's not for everyone. nice job again...bb...


 
Are the roots touching the water, and do you have good aeration? I ask only because I myself made both mistakes on my first run.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *any pics of the slow growing little squirts
> 
> 
> my smilies are still here ,,,you got your back yet :rofl:
> ...




No my smilies are not back I must have pushed a wrong button

One of my squirts are sick
The roots are blah looking, the leaves are curling under, the whole shabang.
If not looking better before lights out, I will probably change out the reservoir. This is the same one that keeps fluctuating on the ph. Up and down and I do not know why?

Here are the squirts and the last 2 is the sick one


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

*wish i could help diagnose duck ,,,but im learning from you 

sure andy will be along soon :48:

ohh and the squirts look cute :baby:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420*

I figure I will do some more reading to find out what is up and maybe by then *Andy52* will be around also. He is usually on in the mornings here.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you using any beneficials?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 9, 2009)

hi pc did you throughly wash/rinse the clay pebbles before you used them as they do cause ph and cf drifts constantly imho

pkj


----------



## andy52 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey bro.whats going on with the plants?looks like a ph issue to me.are you using distilled or ro water.i had problems before when i used tap water.i will not be on here much anymore as i had to pull my grow.until i move i will not be grwoing anymore for some time.luckily i have enough smoke to last a good while.
   when i change my buckets out,i let them sit after i adjust the ph.wait a couple hrs and the re-check the ph.sometimes it will have to be adjusted again.usually when i get the plants to a high level of nutes,i do not have to adjust the ph.the nutes bring it down within range.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help everybody

*BuddyLove * No I don't use any beneficials, just the GH 3 Part.

*ParkingJoe* During the initial set up I washed all the clay pebbles in ph adjusted water. Out of 6 buckets this is the only one showing any signs of duress?

I guess that I will just change out the reservoir and see if that helps


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi *Andy* Yes that is my thoughts also on the ph, but I don't know why? the other 5 buckets looks great. My water I haul from town.Then it sits in my cistern. When ready to use for my buckets I put some fish conditioner That is suppose to take out all the bad stuff. It gets areated till ready for the nutes. Then nutes are added and ph adjusted and back to getting aerated for a day. After a day of that the ph gets rechecked before being changed out. Thats how I do my water.
I have already done that, so I think that I will just change out the bucket tonight when my lights come on.
Thanks for all your help Andy. I hope that when you get moved into your new place that you will return to MariP. and your grow friends. We will miss you and all your knowledge while you are away Take care my friend


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

*sorry to hear that Andy,,,hope all goes well in your new place :48: *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I changed out my bucket with all new. I checked the ph and all is good.

Will see if any improvement in the morning. Leaves were still curled under and down. Even in this terrible picture you can see the curled leaves.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

*Charlie and Toni*  are chugging about a gallon of water every 48 hrs.Both are looking good.

*Jessie* is hard to recognize this plant. Grown so much, looking good also

*#3&#2* Mighty small but not a whole lot of stretch,yet :aok: #2 & #3 did not get much veg time.

*#1 or the sick one* is still looking sick I think it is just a bum seed/plant. Curling of leaves still present-like a cigar- and also a rust?color looking something on the leaves. Roots are dark in color.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 11, 2009)

no too bad pc just see how it goes man.


ps youre ph checking and nute additions are spot on how i do it too.

pkj


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea PKJ I figure I will just let it go and see if it pulls through.  
Sometimes I think beans sprout like that just to mess with us.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Toni,,jess,and charlie are looking wonderful duck :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

What is wrong with the servers here a Marijuana Passion? Every flipping time I go to post I get the " server is to busy try again later"or "network timeout"..ect. I checked when this has happened and there was a grand total of 158 people here with 46 of being members. What is up with that? Maybe MariP should change servers if thats all they can handle or at least give the members priority. I especially like when you upload pictures, which takes long enough as it is, but then they don't show up on your post. This is VERY aggravating to say the least.  Thanks for allowing me this little rant.

BUT THIS PROBABLE WON'T POST BECAUSE THE SERVER IS TO BUSY, TRY AGAIN LATER ...ggrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a few pictures day 13 of 12/12. Me trying different stuff on cam trying to get better close-ups


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2009)

Been two weeks and nothing so far. I hate having to work with seeds, clones a so much easier.

I added some lights to the flower room. A 100 watt hps and a 150/40 watt 3000k cfl. May add more if it stays this cold,-5 F for the low and 3F for the high. I am trying to raise the temp so that my heater does not run when the lights are on. Only problem with adding the hps is the amount of room they take up. My hps are old warehouse lights with the curved pipe that attaches to the wall, but they are *free* so that is what I am using when adding lights. 

I also bought me a 6500k cfl for my clone/veg box. My candy grow seeds seem to like it. 

Changing reservoirs out tonight going with a 0-10-20 nute mix


----------



## andy52 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds Like All Is Running Well.nice Grow.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks *Andy* I was just hoping they would be showing by now. But I think it may take awhile longer when running a mh light. Plus I haven't had to work with seeds in a long long time, not sure what I am looking at and my eyes just are not what they use to be. I want to take clones once they show their sex.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds like me my friend.my eyes are surely not what they used to be and i refuse to wear glasses.you are right by waiting for them to show before taking clones.why people do take clones before knowing if its a male or female is beyond me.good luck


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*hey duck ,,,im gonna put my money on the plant in pic 1 being a girl 

and if your cam is as bad as mine try using a loupe or magnifying glass infront of the camera :joint:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the vote of confidence *UKgirl420* on the girls. That first picture is of Charlie and if she is a girl I will be one happy camper.Charlie is the biggest plus there are plenty of sites to take clones from.

I tried the camera thing with a lens from another camera, but then they come out blurry because I can't hold the thing still enough.:rofl: I shall keep trying.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

just some pics of the garden and me fooling around with the cam b/c I am bored.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks for the vote of confidence *UKgirl420* on the girls. That first picture is of Charlie and if she is a girl I will be one happy camper.Charlie is the biggest plus there are plenty of sites to take clones from.
> 
> I tried the camera thing with a lens from another camera, but then they come out blurry because I can't hold the thing still enough.:rofl: I shall keep trying.


 

*:giggle:  patience is a virtue *

*nice pics   :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

Howdy *UKgirl420* ...I was just playing with the different settings on my cheap cam..Don't know why there is that yellow/orange on the leaves of some...must be the light.




			
				UKgirl said:
			
		

> ..patience is a virtue...



But like most Americans when I am almost out I want it *NOW* the heck with the waiting.:rofl:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 17, 2009)

i hear that ive been out for a week and gotta pay or wait like 3 for mine to be close


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by ShecallshimThor... It sure is a bummer when you are out, that is for sure. Hopefully when I become more prolific at this I will not have that problem any more


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Wont be long now pc duck :aok:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope not *UKgirl*... I do know that Charlie and Toni are ladies.Jessie hasn't shown yet as had the 3 little ones not yet. I will be taking clones soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

:watchplant:   :aok:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking good. I haven't been on much lately, reworking the flowering room as we speak. Going with a little more light this go around. When do you plan on flowering these things?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I hope not *UKgirl*... I do know that Charlie and Toni are ladies.Jessie hasn't shown yet as had the 3 little ones not yet. I will be taking clones soon


 

*did i miss a post  where you celebrated your new girls  *

*if i did :clap: :woohoo:  i told ya she was  *

*if not ,,shame on you  that above was no announcement :ignore: *

*:banana: ducks got girls :banana:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for swinging by BuddyLuv. I flipped them to 12/12 on the first of January, they just started to show.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry about that * UKgirl420* I am not big on announcements and still worried about them turning hermie later on. But yes I am excited! And I get even more excited when I can give a smoke report and it is good:yay:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 18, 2009)

*4U ,,BUDDYLOVE ,,,,ANDY ,,,help!:giggle:we have a pessamist on our hands :hitchair:
duck take it easy all you can do is keep her as stress free as possible and enjoy watching her flower in front of your very eyes ,,
"what will be will be ":rofl: its time i was in bed 
:yay: again on the girls duck *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks again *UKgirl* and I also need to get to bed. They grow slower when I watch them:bolt::watchplant: but I just can't help it. :rofl:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

The will be fine. Just do not give them too much love. UK is right what will be will be. I am sure you will be smoking pretty in 8 weeks.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope so *BuddyLuv* and thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

you will be fine..make sure your temps are good..feeding right..and no light leaks in the flower room..You will be fine..And you need to have " the power of Possative Thinking "  Its works..so start talking FEMALE and stop Talking Hermie..:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Every time I see those pretty little buds I get a little more positive.

No worry with the light issue *4u* it is so dark in there you wouldn't be able  see a naked women in there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

oh..i see Naked Woman just fine..I have a GREEN light:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Geez you have it all. Now I need a shed and a green light to get foreign women naked in my shed? is that what you are trying to say?:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 18, 2009)

*hey pc hows the ladies :hubba: today ,,,grown any since you slept :giggle:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Howdy *Ukgirl420* the ladies are lushes, but in a good way. They drink about a gallon a day....  I was gonna take clones tonight but I may wait till tomorrow, I am a little tired tonight.... And guess what I got my smilies back:yay: :banana: :clap: I had clicked on the wrong option in the edit section and didn't know it:rofl:... How is that *Blue Mystic* treating you?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 18, 2009)

*ohh duck its treating me very well :heart: im just trying some that has actually got jarred and not smoked..the diffrence is excellent :fly:

glad to hear the ladies are a lushes lot in a good way 

and i got myself a new female in the flowering garden eace: *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *...and i got myself a new female in the flowering garden eace: *





:clap:For another lady :clap: congrats


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats on the females pcduck!

Great looking plants, great job. Have you taken cuts yet? If so, best of luck with them, cause that looks like a nice strain.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *NorCalHal* I haven't taken any yet. Either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2009)

:ciao: :bolt: :bong: Just waiting for the lights to come on. Gonna take clones off of Charlie and Toni. Maybe Jessie too, I am leaning towards thinking that she is a female also. We shall see......I gonna fill up my 12 spot bubble cloner. I have my water at  80/82F and my 6500k light ready..... Debating weather to yank the sick one/#1 just not doing much. #2 is almost the same size as #1 and  #3 is catching up fast....Poor #1.....waiting for 10:00pm.:bolt: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I took 4 clones each off the 3 biggest plants.

Charlie is budding out like crazy 

Looks like Toni is 4 days behind Charlie and Jessie is another 4 from there

Rearranged my lights a little bit, added a 100 watt hps to the one corner 

Will see how these clones turn out only need 6 but I am just being careful and doubling up just to be safe


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 20, 2009)

lookin good there pc if only i could do amazing things like that


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks *blownupnostril* and thanks for stopping in.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*well as usual it doesnt dissapoint when i  visit your garden :watchplant:,,,excellent as allways ,,,im really looking forward to seeing charlie and co explode :hubba:

you make the cloner yourself? *


----------



## andy52 (Jan 20, 2009)

looking good my friend.you will be smoking some dank soon.good luck on the clones.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well as usual it doesnt dissapoint when i  visit your garden :watchplant:,,,excellent as allways ,,,im really looking forward to seeing charlie and co explode :hubba:
> 
> you make the cloner yourself? *




Thanks *Ukgirl420 *I think Charlie likes to flower, she is just exploding with buds....Toni's branch that I taped after breaking it, has made a full recovery....That cloner I made myself from a 3 gallon rubbermaid. Copied from MassProducers.





			
				Andy52 said:
			
		

> looking good my friend.you will be smoking some dank soon.good luck on the clones.



Thanks *Andy...* They sure are looking tasty thats for sure. Thanks for turning me on to this *DWC*.:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Mixed up my nutes for tomorrow. Dropped it down to 0-10-18.33, had just a touch of nute burn.

Checked clones...they look like crap, hope the get better.

It is -3F outside and I feel like crap, I hope I get better.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a couple pictures of the garden and one from outside my window


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks *Ukgirl420 *I think Charlie likes to flower, she is just exploding with buds....Toni's branch that I taped after breaking it, has made a full recovery....That cloner I made myself from a 3 gallon rubbermaid. Copied from MassProducers.


 
* 
:holysheep:  i think charlie like to flower your ladies look awesome :woohoo:
im in the middle of making one of those cloners to except the pump i have is broke  

nice outta the window pic ,,,,beautiful :heart:

happy toking :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks *Ukgirl420*.. Charlie is budding all over and budding very fast.:yay:

This DWC is amazing...I like it...:aok:

A good air pump with plenty of bubbles is a must for the cloner. I am using an air pump that says it is for 30 to 60 gallon aquariums. 2 air stones that put put out some bubbles


----------



## andy52 (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm glad all is going good for you my friend.told ya the dwc was the bomb.great grow.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes *Andy* you sure hit that on the button, this DWC is so easy and fast


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 22, 2009)

*Looking great PC* :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2009)

Just a few pics of Charlie


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*:holysheep: she is a fast lady shes really taken off:fly:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes she was *Ukgirl420* but I changed my reservoirs/buckets out yesterday with new nutes, now they don't want to drink...It has been 24 hours without drinking


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*sorry to hear that pc 
surely by know you know how temperamentel  ladies can be when upset  

hope she starts on the fluids again soon :48:


*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2009)

lol..yes those females are capably of being that..but these have been so good...I am hoping with the light on now again that they will start drinking again.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Just putting up a couple of pics.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

:ciao: Lets see pretty busy weekend:rofl:...I finally got done procrastinating and ordered some beans from nl.com. ..Sent the order over the net with a pre-paid credit card on Saturday...Recieved an e-mail Sunday at 6:30pm Sunday that my beans have been shipped:yay: and how they are shipped ..Makes me wonder if the good folks over in the U.K. ever sleep or take a day off:rofl:....I ordered Blueberry and Aurora Indica and the freebies on the web said mazar x afghan...Andy52 says these grew pretty tall on him, so I hope they switch to something else for their freebies....The waterway is frozen so I walked over and checked out a Summer grow spot..Looks really promising....

Some observations: Charlie bushier than all get out. Pinched many time while waiting for Toni and Jessie. Buds all over..to bushy for my liken. ...

Toni only pinched a few times... buds look different then from Charlie's 

Jessie and Toni are very similar in appearance. Just wish their buds looked like Charlies....But Charlie is further along.

Here are some pictures too :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

:ciao:Wow I will have to mark this day down on the calendar. I just had one of my posts edited/deleted by Hick or I am really high:stoned:  and clicked on the wrong button:rofl: He did edit others also but not this one.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=404348#poststop it is #17.. I wonder why?.... Oh well have a GREAT DAY everyone.:ciao: .....Oh one question on your profile there is a place that says user notes, Can anyone else see what is there?:ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 26, 2009)

*Lookin' nice PC :aok:

How old are your ladies?*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by and the nice comment *YumYum*.. I planted from seed around Thanksgiving/1st week of Dec. and went into 12/12 at the first of the year.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 26, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping by and the nice comment *YumYum*.. I planted from seed around Thanksgiving/1st week of Dec. and went into 12/12 at the first of the year.




*I thought so, we are on the same schedule... so easy to do things at the beginning of the month and be able to keep track *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *I thought so, we are on the same schedule... so easy to do things at the beginning of the month and be able to keep track *





Yes it is *Yum* especially for me..Since I am not the smartest person on the web


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 26, 2009)

*I can't believe how much faster DWC is :holysheep:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 26, 2009)

*hey duck i posted a user note for ya,,,do u see it ? does anyone else?

what are they 

and oh yeah :holysheep: charlie looks fantastic:woohoo: ,but i nearly choked when i read she was TO bushy for your liking  send her over to my place then :giggle: ill flower ya for you for free 
*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 26, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Yes it is *Yum* especially for me..Since I am not the smartest person on the web


 

*HAHA ...i have to refer to my journal for dates and the ones that arnt in there i dont have a clue how old they are :ignore: ,,,*
*:fly: any one else wanna live in my world :rofl:*




			
				yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *I can't believe how much faster DWC is :holysheep:*




*i know its unbelievable ,,i cannot wait to get my self up and running with one :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind comments *UKgirl420*..lol  it is just that Charlie is sooo bushy that a lot of lower buds will be duff...Yes you need to get set up for DWC it is so easy. At least so far(knocking on wood). I am so glad that *Andy52* clued me in on DWC.... This is how cheap DWC is 
1) black bucket $3.99
2) black lid       $2.29
3) air stone      $1.98
4) net pot        $1.60(bought at hydro store)
5) air pump       $ 15.00
6) air line         $1.57

So what are you waiting for?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 26, 2009)

well after this lot in veg have been flowered and i only have the ones vegging ready to go outside ,,,im just gonna concentrate on them for a while onnce its time again to start indoors thats when im planning on havin a go


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh ok..I think you will like it, when you do. No dirt to get on the floor that is a bonus right there.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2009)

Just pics


----------



## andy52 (Jan 27, 2009)

i am so glad that you gave the dwc a try.now that you see how much easier and efficent it is,i'm sure you will never grow any other way.everyone need to at least try dwc.i will never grow any other way.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2009)

Me too *Andy* The only time I will ever grow in soil again is during my outdoor summer grow, other wise it will be DWC all the way


----------



## andy52 (Jan 27, 2009)

agreed bro.i am awaiting warm weather to get some super silve haze ready for outdoor growing.i will not grow indoors againg during the hot months.it just costs too much running my portable ac units to cool the tents.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2009)

I may try to get one more DWC grow in before the warm temps hit. Since DWC is so fast...But I am more or less getting geared up for my summer grow.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice job pcduck. DWC was and still is one of my favorite hydro methods.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for swinging by *NorCalHal*. This DWC is definitely my favorite. ...Well so far it has been relatively smooth sailing with the help of everybody here on MariP....Now if I can keep it up for another  5/6 weeks  I will be one happy duck.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 29, 2009)

im thinking about ebb and flow for outside grows PC putting trays out with slabs on the eastside of the yard and hooking the pump up to a bucket or some sort of tub and pumping the water in and out


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice growing PC!!!!  If you dont mind me asking, how do you read the ppms?  Iit something like a ph stick?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> im thinking about ebb and flow for outside grows PC putting trays out with slabs on the eastside of the yard and hooking the pump up to a bucket or some sort of tub and pumping the water in and out




Thanks for stopping by HydroManiac. I sure wish I could grow outside with these buckets. This hydro just kicks it for growing.






			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> Nice growing PC!!!!  If you dont mind me asking, how do you read the ppms?  Iit something like a ph stick?




Thanks for checking out my grow maineharvest...I have to thank all the good people here on MariP for this grow...If it wasn't for them, I sure wouldn't have the buds sites that I have......Yes my ppm meter has a single probe, ya just stick it in your solution to read it. Just like a lot ph meters


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 2 new ladies in the house:yay: #2 and #3 are girls.

#1 / the sick one, has not done much, but is still growing

Another observation seems like this bubba/kush bag seed seems to like a single dominant cola. 

On a side note: I also picked up 4 Durban Poison clones today:hubba:
They are now under the 6500k 

I think I may be getting better with this camera :aok:

Tell me what ya think. Better pics or still bad


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*OHH pics are most definatly getting better 

:clap: on the new ladies and dp clones :48:

looking great duck :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420*. I am really happy with the progress so far. Now if only the budding weeks will go by faster.:rofl: 4 or 5 weeks seems like a long time right now.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*ohh tell me about it  im just about to trawl through my journal to see where my ladies are upto  and i know im going to think its longer than it actually is :fid:   :rofl:

enjoy your weekend duck :ciao:*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2009)

some observations: Bubble cloner is 100% so far. Even the ones I thought were dead have roots. The Durban Poison clones are just so so, I hope they get better.....For having 6 flowering plants(yes 6 they were all girls, even the sick one) there is not a whole lot of smell If anybody is having trouble getting females from seeds read Mutt's sticky on germinating for females. Worked for me, 6 for 6 on females:yay:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 5, 2009)

*:aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2009)

:yay:  looking nice duck..I love that bubble cloner:lama:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2009)

Separated my Durban Poison clones. Two of them had roots coming out the bottom. Put them in four rockwell cubes.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2009)

I found this, this morning





 made a thread about it


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2009)

Well last night we had 60 mph winds gusts with sustained winds of 40+ mph. Lost power at 11:36pm came back on at 3:30am, then went out again sometime while I was sleeping. Came on at 7:30am went out again at 8:05am, this time it came on at 10:54 hope they stay on...The first time I started my generator, the 2nd time I was asleep so when I awoke I just pulled the plug. I hope I have power at 10:00pm tonight when the lights are suppose  to come back on. 


A few observations and thoughts: Charlie has more of the pheno of the bubba(thin leaves and typical sativa buds) but Toni and Jessie has more kush( huge fan leaves and tight compact buds). Been 6 weeks of 12/12 today...they are filling out nicely.... put the scope on Charlie last night:holysheep: the trichs  They are numerous but still clear..Looks like another 2 weeks to a week....On a bad side note: I broke one of the Durban Poison clones in half ...Stuck the top in the bubble cloner and left the little section that was left in the cube


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2009)

bud pictures


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Separated my Durban Poison clones. Two of them had roots coming out the bottom. Put them in four rockwell cubes.


 

is this from the bubble cloner?  and if so why not put straight into your hydron nets..why the rockwool?


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 16, 2009)

looking good pcduck...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the question *4u*. I received 4 Durban Poison clones in one 4" rockwell cube.  I cut and separated these clones form that cube and stuck them in  different rockwell cubes.  I had to do these because of the lack of room under my big light.


Thanks for stopping by *Leafs.Rule.75* and thanks for the complement


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 16, 2009)

> I received 4 Durban Poison clones in one 4" rockwell cube.


 wow i have never seen that before 4 clones in 1 cube :holysheep: LOL


----------



## IRISH (Feb 16, 2009)

looking very well down here in duck land.:hubba:  . a bit of bb advice duck, when-ever you recieve a gifted plant, quarantine it away from your crop. never know what the cat may drag in. i learned my lesson last summer.

did i mention i hate mites? :ignore:  ...

come on over, and check out my 2nd gen ui clone in the dwc. later buddy...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in *banjobuzz*. Also thanks for the advice, I never really thought of that. I will have to remember to do that. I think I was safe this time, being that they were being transported when it was extremely cold. 

Please don't mention that awful word.(mites)  Nobody wants those nasty boogers:hitchair:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 16, 2009)

*looking very nice duck :aok: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome pcduck.  I am lovin your pics.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Awesome pcduck.  I am lovin your pics.





			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> looking very nice duck



Why thank you very much *SmokinMom* and *UKgirl420* .


:bong2:
Today (Day49) The trichs were all milky:hubba:  I changed out my buckets to just water. Hopefully I timed this right and by next week :yay::banana::dancing::clap:


I hope this is right. I think most DWC'ers do a water before hand. I think Andy52 does not I need to check.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Just checked my new veg closet.

Bad news My veg light will not light and my dp clones has nute lockout.

I don't know what is wrong with the light it is only a month old and I just threw out the box the other day Soaking the clones in plain water.


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 19, 2009)

sorry too hear that pcduck what kind of lights were you using for your veg that wont work, hopefully the little ladys pull through which they should


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *Leafs.Rule.75* I am not sure what is wrong with the light, but I unplugged it for 15 minutes and it came back on. I did have a power flicker yesterday morning,from a storm, maybe that did it.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 19, 2009)

what are your plants at now?? 4 weeks??

i ask because i am at 3 weeks... it is nice to see someone around the same stage...

i am using aero... check out my last journal entry and you can see what i mean.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=419737#post419737


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 19, 2009)

very nice by the way... did you use any nutes in the bubble cloner??


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *curiouscat420*...I am at 7 weeks with my bubba/kush/**. My clones are just waiting for this grow to get done....I did not put any nutes in the bubble cloner


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 19, 2009)

so those most recent pics are 7 weeks then.. ok... gives me a good idea on what to expect... i am starting to drool a little thinking about it.  :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Those were taken a couple of days ago, my 7th started today,


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

just some pics of my buds and one of my veg/clone closet 

:bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 20, 2009)

getting down to the end aye.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes we are  *BuddyLuv*

 Started them on straight water on day 49. All cloudy and changing fast


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 20, 2009)

did you find most of the bud growth in the past few weeks or in the first few weeks? if you look at my journal, you can see why i ask... it seems there is a lot of room on my stalks to be filled up...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey there *curiouscat420* Week 6 they really started to fill out.
This week they are continuing to do that. I checked my trichs and decided to go no nutes. Hoping they will fill out the rest of the way and turn the amount 70/30 that I like. or is that 30/70? 30 amber 70 cloudy..:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2009)

:holysheep: I was checking out my veg closet. Looked in and  the dreaded spider mites have struck  I believe they sneaked in with my dp clones:hitchair: .ggrrrr
..I didn't have any spray, so I made up some ISO and water last night and sprayed them good. Will need to go to the store and get some spray....Worried about my flower room....I am also gonna lower my room temps while increasing the humidity...They took just under 2 weeks to raise their ugly heads. Have spread to bubble cloner also


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 23, 2009)

:spit: spidermites ,,,,i hope you get them sorted without to much damage 

next time remember to quarentine (sp)those clones 

goodluck duck :48:
ps any pics of the girls :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420*  I am working on getting rid of those mites. Had them 15 years ago, so at least I  knew what they were right away....Just been reading up on all the new bug killers...you know I was going keep them separate:ignore: , but the day I transported them is was fridged outside(around 10f). I thought the cold would freeze them out...wrong again 

:bong2::bong2:

Pics day 54


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 23, 2009)

*nice pics duck :aok: who is that charlie?*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *nice pics duck :aok: who is that charlie?*




Those are pictures of Toni and Jessie... Charlie was pinched so many time that he has a bunch:aok: of buds, but not of the big cola type.


----------



## city (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats congrats. I just spent all morning reading all 16 pages!
They are looking great. I have 2 plants in my dwc going into week 7 on the 25th. I didn't lst my plants so they stretched to 4 foot in flower from the 2.5 foot they were when I started.. 
Mine will take a little longer I just checked em and they are just turning cloudy so I think I will be 9 weeks before harvest or maybe later.

Either way check out the sig. We could be test smoking the same day.lol


Congrats. Charlie looks great


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking great duck!:smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *city* and *kushman44*  and the encouraging words.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2009)

Charlie is hanging...Took a taster off of Toni


Still got the spider mites:cry:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry youre still battling those pesky mites pcduck.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks *SmokinMom* Its a battle that is for sure...Biggest problem is that the stores up here do not have there Spring gardening stuff out yet.

The ISO sprays has knocked them down, but not eliminated them.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2009)

*:spit: spidermites ,:hairpull:

and pics of charlie and co ?,,,:bongin:

*


----------



## edsr (Feb 27, 2009)

lots of info on internet   bought a dwc from hydro supplier ur bean looks like its in soil  i thought u needed to use clay pellets in dwc  if im right changing over may prove difficult.. read cervantes m m horticulture $20.0 at amazon.when u put bean in dwc use a wick and try to get roots showing at bottom of net..fill almst to 2 inch from bottom of net you can over fill and drain to keep roots fed lol


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2009)

No Pics *UKgirl420* the light is off now
Charlie is hanging and drying. Toni & Jessie are still under, I will get pics 2 night.


Thanks for stopping by *edsr*
I made my DWC, could not see the reason on buying something when they are soo easy to make. I think that if you would have gone a another page into my journal you my have seen that I do use hydroton:aok:. I germinate using soil and/or rockwool and never had a problem with rinsing the soil off...Why buy a outdated book when all the information you need is right here at MariPassion?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 27, 2009)

stinkin mites! atleast they hit near the end.. looks like you'll have a nice harvest though. Goodluck Duck!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks there *TURKEYNECK* I am hitting:hitchair: them mites hard but they are pesky little vermin.Plus they just don't know when to die:ignore:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 27, 2009)

looking forward to the pic's tonight PC, hope those mites don't hurt your :smoke1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 27, 2009)

Aivid, safer's soap and Dr. Doom foggers bud. I like to bomb the room to weaken the little bastards, then Safer soap them, then Avid in that rotation. If you are in Flower Avid can not be used. Avid will kill them trust me.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks *BuddyLuv* for the heads up. I will be looking for that Avid at all the stores. Our stores are still in winter time mode here


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are some updated pics of Jessie and Toni.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks *BuddyLuv* for the heads up. I will be looking for that Avid at all the stores. Our stores are still in winter time mode here


 
You will not find Avid at your local store. Maybe a nursey but not the local garden center. I got mine on line. It is expensive but 8 oz will last you years and it really works, unlike most of the products out there.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> You will not find Avid at your local store. Maybe a nursey but not the local garden center. I got mine on line. It is expensive but 8 oz will last you years and it really works, unlike most of the products out there.



Oh Ok *BuddyLuv* thanks. I will do an internet search for it.

I did find some spray called* Garden Safe Houseplant & Garden Insect Killer* By Schultz. The directions say that it kills mites and it contains Pyrethrin.


Thanks...and thanks for stopping by *420benny*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Looking very tasty duck :cool2:*


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 28, 2009)

They look great duck, gl with the mites the rest of the way


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420* and *kushman44*. 

I hope I have those little critters under control have not seen any in 2 searches.

I also sent a e-mail off to .nl asking where my seed order is.. been over 25 business days or over 4 weeks   see what they say..Nothing from the government either saying they confiscated  them So maybe just a back order problem, altho I wish if that was the case that they could of e-mailed me.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 28, 2009)

:woohoo: lets hope them critters have gone ,,,
i hope your beans arrive soon and its just a back log of orders :48:


----------



## pop65 (Mar 1, 2009)

:headbang2: looking good pcduck hope you have getting rid of your mites.once again man top notch pop65:farm: :ccc:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2009)

This is our great postal service at work.

I ordered beans from nl.com on January 25
On January 26 I received a confirmation e-mail.

This is where it gets good.
On February 2 the postal service tried to deliver and left a notice.
I never received this notice.
I waited the appropriate number of days before contacting nl.com.
nl.com gives me the tracking number. I then proceed to the post office.
The post office has my package and they have crossed out my address and put another address number in its place.   Then comes up with some lame excuse that they were out of the notifications, this after having it the whole month of February.

Oh well I got my beans:yay: :dancing: :dancing: :yay:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 4, 2009)

hey well at least you aquired your beans buddy
looking great by the way


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 4, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Aivid, safer's soap and Dr. Doom foggers bud. I like to bomb the room to weaken the little bastards, then Safer soap them, then Avid in that rotation. If you are in Flower Avid can not be used. Avid will kill them trust me.


good call BuddyLuv..avid works wonder if ur in veg speically if there babys just flip up side down and dunk them with a little shake, i got some for a buddy who couldnt shake those pesty mites  and now they are gone hehe hopefully forever,


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

*:yay: the beans arrived ,,,those pesky post workers :hairpull:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2009)

An update: I harvested the rest of the gang on 3/5 
Did a little taste test on Jessie after a 4 day hanging, real nice smooth smoke and a real good buzz. No scale for final weight less I borrow one, but I am pleased.  I will definitely grow the clones of toni and jessie.

Check my veg cab for those pesky mites. The have pulled a no show since the last spraying. I want to flower out my clones of bubba/kushe and durban poison.

 I will post bud pics later. I am tooooooooo stoned to do it now


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:yay: the beans arrived ,,,those pesky post workers :hairpull:*




Yes finally!!! At least they were polite to why they held it for 30 days.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*fantastic news that the mites up and left :woohoo:

how about a smoke report on charlie ??? and dont forget pics we know ducks dont like taking them :48:*


----------



## IRISH (Mar 9, 2009)

where you hiding stoner?, ahh, there you are, behind the couch again.:hubba:   ... step away from the bong...  ...

smoke report. smoke report...:bong: ...


did'nt i teach you anything about bringing clones into your grow without treating and quarantining them for a few weeks?   ...

mites. kill em all...

hey, did you know the temps of your rez(s)? mines at 65. would like it to be a bit more, but i got what i got...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

All righty where do I begin...Real nice smoke with a taste of the kush, tastes good enough you want to keep hitting it, just to keep the taste in your mouth. Even after you are way too stoned and it does that too.

Seen the many mistakes that I made while growing this lot.
Have since bought a new ph meter. Checked it against my eye test, my eye test sucked.:rofl:
These bubba/kush only need pinched a couple of times, then the nice colas appear. I pinched Charlie to many times and Jessie not enough. Toni came out perfect.


All in all I am extremely happy with this first *DWC* and first *successful* indoor grow in over 15 years. The buds could have been tighter and bigger, but hey what do ya want from a 400 mh. The smoke was real nice and if you ever get a chance to smoke and/or grow bubba/kush go for it....I have already started my *2nd DWC* with bubba/kush and some Durban Poison.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> smoke report. smoke report...:bong: ...
> 
> 
> did'nt i teach you anything about bringing clones into your grow without treating and quarantining them for a few weeks?   ...
> ...





The SR is above..lol..Yes I should have listen, but I would have thought -1f while transporting them clones would have killed those pesky mites...I run my reservoir at room temps which run from 68 to 72 at floor level.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

:aok:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 20, 2009)

congrats on your first dwc harvest.  . looks like some killer smoke. 

mines almost done. flushing now. how long did you flush duck? i flushed 3 days today, and changed out rez , for 2nd 3 days, then look at trichs again, and decide if i need another 3.  ...

can't wait to see your satori in dwc. you starting another journal? see you on round two duck. ...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420* and *banjobuzz*

Hey *banjobuzz* I flushed for 10 days with one rez change.
I am going to try and get a quick 3 plant bubba/kush and a 3 plant Durban Poison complete harvest before summer temps get here. Had Them as clones in my veg cab. Just put them under the big light on 3/17, so it has only been 3 days so far at 24/7


----------



## pop65 (Mar 22, 2009)

hey pc very nice man you did real good some tasty looking bud there am toking on kush myself at moment until my blueryder is ready lol pop65


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in *pop65*.
I really like the taste of this bubba/kush and the buzz is top notch too.
I have never tried blueryder, but am going to grow some blueberry this summer.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Duck I have a Durban Poison cut I am running right now. We will have to compare when they are done.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey *BuddyLuv*. Sounds like a plan. I will be posting pictures and a GJ.

Will be going 12/12 soon with the Durban Poison, just letting the bubba/kush green up some more and catch up.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 23, 2009)

Look beautiful man.  Howd you like the hydro?

Hows the candy grow going?  Heh.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 23, 2009)

Great job pcduck! Glad you like that Bubba! Good stuff.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks *KeepsTen* and I really like this hydro. Easy and fast.

Thanks*NorCalHal* this bubba is awesome.


----------



## city (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks great. Thanks for the smoke report.
Question? Do you not cut your sugar leaf from the bud when you harvest? Why?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks *city*.

I leave those small sugar leaves in order to serve as some protection for the buds.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 24, 2009)

sugar leaf?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

great work pcduck
thta looks like some nice buds you got there!
hope mine turn out as well as yours!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> sugar leaf?


Hi:ciao:curiouscat420
I think that, that is what they call those little tiny leaves that a person would have to destroy the bud to remove. Plus they are just covered in trichs!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> great work pcduck
> thta looks like some nice buds you got there!
> hope mine turn out as well as yours!



Thanks* swiftgt *for stopping by and the compliment. I just hope this next grow turns out the same or better so that I know that it was not a fluke.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi :ciao: Everybody :ciao: 

Just planted my beans for my summer grow:hubba: They consist of: Blueberry, White Widow, Mazar x Afghan, and 4 strains of some killer seeds my friend gave me. Plus I will be taking clones of my Bubba/Kush and Durban Poison.:hubba: 
Saving my Aurora Indica for my fall indoor 

I also have turned my garden to 12/12 today. Lets see if the first was just luck or if this *DWC* is really that easy and fail proof.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

well they where some of the fastest growing plants ive seen,
it was just crazy!
im sure it wasnt just a fluke! better not anyway because i want to swap to dwc in a few weeks and i want results like yours!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

No fluke *swiftgt* The clones I took took some harsh treatment and snapped right out of it and cranking the new growth. I was amazed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

*looking great in there duck :cool2:   
some nice strains you got there for the great outdoors  
you gonna be doing a journal ?

eace: :48: eace:*


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 29, 2009)

hey duck long time no talk :headbang2:
everything in this thread looking awesome.

i was wonderin duck if you could hook me up with how you learned how to make your dwcs. if its simple enough.


i want to try a dwc or i was going to try the hempy buckets.
i have no experience with hydro nutes or anything hydro, so i dont want to mess it up when i try it. also right now with growing in soil, i dont have to worry about my p.h.
but if i move to something hydro im going to have to probably mess with my water all the time right
and i dont get what pump i need

thanks buddy


----------



## Newbud (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello there, DWC rocks .
I got too much time on my hands and after reading your thread i thought i'd have a bit of an experiment.
Bodged it together with a crappy little air pump i picked up for about £5 and stuck in a clone.
WOW lol, its wiping the floor with my others lol, quicker growth, healthier (my others not exactly bad either) and easier to maintain.
Thanx for opening my eyes to this way man, soon as rest i got in coco are gone its a total switch for me for sure.
Good luck with this lot and congrats on the last.
All the best fella


----------



## IRISH (Apr 1, 2009)

whats up brother duck?  lovely lookin green goin into 12/12. . you got this puppy. here, hold this,:48: , while i go do this,:watchplant: ...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks *Newbud*. You sure are right. This DWC does rock. I have a feeling this next grow is going to be even better. The addiction of a ph pen is really supercharging these girls this time. Good luck on your change over, you won't be sorry.


Hey *banjobuzz*  how goes it? Thanks, the garden is looking even better this time around and I was pleasantly surprised the first time.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 1, 2009)

looks like we both hit homers on our first step up to the plate duck.:hubba:  .

DWC Buckets are deffinately a huge hit at bb's house. the test run turned in some amazing results, with little effort. we'll be running these from here on out. (we do still like to play in dirt too), but the hydro will have a stay with us. and the switch was an easy one at that.  .

rock those girls duck!!!bb!!!:hubba: ...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Little update on my summer grow. 




Planted.....................Popped

3 Blueberry................3 
4 White Widow...........4
3 Mazar x Afghan........3
My Friends strains
8..............................8



I will be one happy camper if they would be all ladies, but one lady of each strain would be sweet.

Now the hardest part of growing is coming up for me. Getting my little seedlings to get some roots. For some reason this is the toughest part for me.


My 2nd DWC is coming along even better than the first grow. Amazing growth, superseding the first grow.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello there pcduck, do you know if there any minimum size limits relating to the size of plant you'd wanna grow?
I imagine if you were keeping em smallish then bucket wouldn't need to be too big ( i dunno lol ) but i'm toying with the idea of doin 6 BIG plants each with there own 600 or or every 2 sharing 1  600 on a moving light rail.
Any clue or info on what size tub i'd need for the rootball on these plants.
Again good work, watching this thread with a keen eye all the best fella.
A little *MOJO* for ya grow


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hello there pcduck, do you know if there any minimum size limits relating to the size of plant you'd wanna grow?
> I imagine if you were keeping em smallish then bucket wouldn't need to be too big ( i dunno lol ) but i'm toying with the idea of doin 6 BIG plants each with there own 600 or or every 2 sharing 1 600 on a moving light rail.
> Any clue or info on what size tub i'd need for the rootball on these plants.
> Again good work, watching this thread with a keen eye all the best fella.
> A little *MOJO* for ya grow


 
with plants that size I would go with single 5 gallon buckets. It would make for rotating and changing solutions much easier.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey *Newbud*:ciao: Like BuddyLuv says if you want big plants go with a 5 gallon bucket. I flipped mine at 12" and by the time they get done they have huge rootballs. Plus I have heard that it is really difficult to grow 2 different strains in the same tub or bucket. I have never tried it, just taking the word of the experience growers here on MP.:bolt::bong2:

Thanks for cruisin in *BuddyLuv* :ciao: It is always enjoyable hearing from you.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

5 gallons it is, thanx guys, just need to get these pesky coco's done now lol.
Was goin to buy quite a few aquafarms at £50 a time till i seen and tried this way, £50? er no lol screw that, the future is here people take note.
Cheers again all


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> ...
> Was goin to buy quite a few aquafarms at £50 a time till i seen and tried this way, £50? er no lol screw that, the future is here people take note.
> Cheers again all



Yes you can make a nice DWC for nearly peanuts compared to some of these other systems thats for sure. Plus if you are a dyi type of person it is even cheaper


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Only real expense is a good air pump, worked your flow rate out in litres,,, DAMN MAN,,, did you really need one so powerfull?, read andy uses one slightly smaller.
Marine type shops over here dont seem no cheaper to hydro shops on pumps but can get one that flows around 3000 litres an hour for £130, do you reckon that would do 6-8 5 gallon buckets?
Havin an arse of a time finding black ones with a lid too,
As long as outside light proofed shouldn't matter bout colour should it?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Only real expense is a good air pump, worked your flow rate out in litres,,, DAMN MAN,,, did you really need one so powerfull?, read andy uses one slightly smaller.
> Marine type shops over here dont seem no cheaper to hydro shops on pumps but can get one that flows around 3000 litres an hour for £130, do you reckon that would do 6-8 5 gallon buckets?
> Havin an arse of a time finding black ones with a lid too,
> As long as outside light proofed shouldn't matter bout colour should it?



I went a little bigger than needed for 6 buckets, but I tee off them to aerate my next batch of nutes. Yes I think Andy's does 2700 liters/hr while mine does 3600 liters/hr. So your 3000 liter/hr should be right on with even some extra.

The black buckets and lids were found in a horse livery type of store. Do you have anything like that around you? They don't have to be black just light proof. My buckets and lids are cheaper than what it would have cost for the tape to light proof it  b/c paint does not work on plastic.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Have to have a look, should be something, surely a proper plastics paint would work? no?
Small problem if it comes down to it i guess, cheers for ya help fella


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Have to have a look, should be something, surely a proper plastics paint would work? no?
> Small problem if it comes down to it i guess, cheers for ya help fella



I tried the special paint for plastic. Did not work, moisture just peeled it away


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

O well surely tape cheaper than paint. Could always wrap sumet round it?
Cheers dude


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

the nutes will just eat the paint away. Have you ever spilled pH down before? It peeled the floor paint right off my basement floor. Then I had to bleach the spot and sand it just to get paint and primer to stick again. They ain't lying on the bottle where it says "if swallowed call poison control immediately"!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

I try not to spill stuff. But was thinking of maybe put down that material that they use for rubber roofing. I wonder if that ph down would eat through that stuff?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Never spilt big amount but i have grabed a bottle of ph up that had a little on the edge with some ph down on my fingers lol.
Felt some strange bubble feeling on my fingers and could here it but no i'll effects.
Gave me a good idea of just how bad they are though lol.
Hadn't taken that into consideration when thought about painting, i'm thinking just use tape or reflective sheeting or sumet


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I was trying not spill it but sometimes I get too high and forget where I put stuff. Not sure if that stuff will work or not, the best protection is prevention.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> material that they use for rubber roofing.


 
Dunno what you mean not seen it.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

Newbud, here is a link for you. replace the xx with tt.
hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/6-Mesh-Pot-Net-Cup-Fits-5-Gallon-Buckets-Hydroponics_W0QQitemZ200325492088QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item200325492088&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice one man but it seems the uk market behind the times, uk googled it and uk ebay and carn't find f all.
By the time i payed shipping to buy em from US it just not worth it.
Stupid damn UK needs to get with the times.
Good product that though, nice quick fix for the issue, nice one man


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

hxxp://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/buckets_and_lids/


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/buckets_and_lids/



Where do you find all this stuff? 1/4 of my bookmarks are from sites you have suggested.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 2, 2009)

They just come to me via this interweb thingy.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 2, 2009)

:holysheep:  the google master.
DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE 1.
You da man, man, consider them bought man thanx.
You wouldn't beleive how much i've looked either lol.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

yea thats a good link to get bubble pots!
thanks.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 2, 2009)

Thought i'd let people see a side by side difference between DWC and coco pots.
Same age clones and look at the difference :holysheep: 
Pretty crap pics but you get the point


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

yep there kicking  a*s!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2009)

Seedling update: When I checked my seedlings tonight I discovered that one of my White Widows had died. I have no idea why but I replanted with another one....


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

haha the old switcheroo eh..

are you going to be starting a new thread?
sorry if you covered that


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2009)

Howdy *tdoc* I will be starting a new journal once my summer grow moves outside. Will be keeping my 2nd *DWC * right here.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

Lets see, my 2nd DWC is growing like a house on fire.
My summer outdoor grow seedlings: I had a WW sprout and die, as already mentioned and 2 of my friends beans, one did the same thing and one has not sprouted yet.


----------



## edsr (Apr 6, 2009)

hey pc our pics give me hope ..first time dwc.culd use youre help.. im 73  and still doin weed..just learnig to grow  ..had success w/ 2 clones in soil bought a minicool cab i posted a thread on my experience first planting.. i just bought some cuttings andhope that i can get them to root i also bought a5 gal. dwc.. i hope im allowed to ask questions how close shd the nutrient water level be to the bottom of the net? next how close to the bottom of the net in clay pellets should you place your rooted clone ?  edsr


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2009)

edsr said:
			
		

> hey pc our pics give me hope ..first time dwc.culd use youre help.. im 73  and still doin weed..just learnig to grow  ..had success w/ 2 clones in soil bought a minicool cab i posted a thread on my experience first planting.. i just bought some cuttings andhope that i can get them to root i also bought a5 gal. dwc.. i hope im allowed to ask questions how close shd the nutrient water level be to the bottom of the net? next how close to the bottom of the net in clay pellets should you place your rooted clone ?  edsr




Thanks for stopping by edsr:ciao:


I place my clone as close to the bottom of the net pot as I can.
I keep the water level even with the bottom of the net pot till roots are hanging down into the bucket. Once the roots are dangling into the bucket I just use 3 gallons of nutes per bucket, about every other day I top it up to the 3 gallon mark with ph adjusted water.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2009)

pic


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

:cool2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *UKgirl420*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Thanks its allways a pleasure duck  

looking forward to seeing your outside grows :bong2:*


----------



## edsr (Apr 12, 2009)

if the net is deep and the clone is at the bottom  HOW DO YOU ADD CLAY PELLETS without burying the clone? could you explain the stages of filing the net to the top to prevent light leaking onto roots   would you consider  an email connection  or pvt messages for this lesson ?/ i don't know how too  navigate the threads


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

me fooling around... Bubba kush is budding real nice, Durban Poison not bad either


----------



## Newbud (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow think i need sleep lol, was tripping out on pics 3,4 & 6. 
Nice, plenty of smokes from all that lot lol


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

:bong2: I was just wondering why this rule 





> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


 is never enforced? The Mods even Thank Posts that are widespread with *****.

 I am not a prude and can swear just as good as the next sailor, but is it really needed or necessary here? on our forums? I always thought that this was an unique characteristic that made MariP a better forum.  

If the Mods encourage this type of behavior by thanking posts or doing nothing, what is next? Seed trading, name calling,  exchanging of personal information or even the dreaded flame wars? This is just my $0.02


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

DUCk :ciao: 

are we feeling a little annoyed to day :hairpull: 
 here have this :bong1: and let your grievences float away in the sound of the bubbles :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> DUCk :ciao:
> 
> are we feeling a little annoyed to day :hairpull:
> here have this :bong1: and let your grievences float away in the sound of the bubbles :bongin:



Not annoyed *UKgirl420* Just wondering how these Mods roll?

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2009)

Plants are looking great Bro. I am also on my second DWC grow. I love the DWC.:cry: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40150

Sorry,,Im a very emotional guy.:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*...as i agree with ya 100%...and have been discusted myself ..I just  leave for a while..count backwards from 10...brush myself off..and try and move on...i know its hard when it seems like everyday  we are seeing more and more of the Little rule brakers...well little leads to HUGE..we will just have to wait and see how it all plays out.  I  do my part..and stay away from those threads that they seem to let slide by..those things start to eat at me..im glad to see you are enjoying the DWC..i plan to run it again next fall..and the ww you say   sprouts and dies off..is this a common thing with those?  How many have you done?  and how many did this?  and how old are they?  I have found that white widow is nute sensative:aok:  thanks for shareing with us..Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Not annoyed *UKgirl420* Just wondering how these Mods roll?
> 
> :bolt::bong2:


 



Try and *PM*  them  *duck*....even  *MarrP* himself...I have ...but  some dont like to reply back:confused2:  maybe they aint been on..idk..i gave up...:ignore: ...Keeping my side of the street clean..and Moderating myself:giggle:..I have been Bad..and put myself on notice:rofl:  one more staement  like that..and Im banning myself for 3 days:lama:....What would I do  for 3 days  with out server busy..:spit:..anyway  this is makeing for some entertaining times 


stay cool


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 14, 2009)

I try to adhere to it the best I can fellas. I have two small children that repeat anything they hear so I am usually on my best behavior. Heck I even got caught spelling the "F" word out playing pool with my buddies at the bar the other night. I got some of the craziest looks from the two tables next to us LOL. However, when I read a thread by White WidowMaker aka-howardstern, whitewidower, mfgcom, etc... I just can't help myself. So now I do not even open a thread I see she has posted in, until some others have posted so I do not even have to view it.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey there *CowboyBudsky* I read about your heat problem. I just hope this big lake I live by can keep my temps downs till harvest. I am thinking of wrapping something white around my buckets to see if that will help if need be.

:ciao: *4u2sm0ke* & *BuddyLuv* hold this:bong1: and hit it

I am not upset or nothing just wonder why have the rule if not going to be followed. I know that I have broken this rule, it was in a grow journal, which don't bother me in the least. If you know that somebodies' GJ is going to consist of this type of behavior, the person has a choice of not viewing it, but when it is in nearly every thread? Maybe it is more of the consistency or inconsistency of the Mods, that is what baffles me and it does annoy me a little I guess. 

Alls  *BuddyLuv* like ya said sometimes it is appropriate. I wonder sometimes how I still have my tongue, with that line up :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2009)

Just a little update since it has been a week from the last one .
All plant are doing good except 3. A WWf2 and a Mazar x Afghan their leaves have not formed since sprouting. Another one (my friends) has stem rot. I made a little tripod stem stand for it.




And a couple of the garden


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like ya have to many. Maybe you should let me take a few off yur hands.:hubba: 
Keep up the good work Bro.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks *Cowboy Budsky* Just trying to get geared up for summer.
My second attempt at DWC is going better than the first, (bigger plants.)

My summer grow I would like to get them sexed and cloned again before setting them outside permanently. Still to young to do this.
My clones of bubba/kush and Durban Poison that are in my window sill are starting to bud. I guess the hours of light are still to short.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2009)

pics


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 22, 2009)

dang *ducky* if I ever go over to
your place for bong hits again, ill bring my sword.
So I have better chances of hacking through that jungle!
Not saying I would hurt your babies! :giggle:
Looking great


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 22, 2009)

I love weed, I love duck (rotisserie style over coals) what more can I say.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

I love it when they start getting covered with little white teny tiny snowflakes. Makes ya want to eat it.


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2009)

:ciaoics 4u:bong2:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 6, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I love weed, I love duck (rotisserie style over coals) what more can I say.


 
Glad to hear that.. better Duck than Turkey..IMO 

Lookin' mighty fine brotha' Duck


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *TurkeyNeck*. Words of encouragement all ways help. Especially this grow, been more problems than the first one.:laugh:

Yes this grow is a bit more of a jungle. Will be changing a few things after this grow. Need to figure out an easy way to tie of my plants when changing out the rez. Plants are getting top heavy and I like it

Hey *Buddy*..Ever try duck breast wrapped in bacon, then put on the grill? uumm good :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

*looking very nice duck :ciao:*


----------



## ishnish (May 7, 2009)

Nice!  Very Nice!  :48:


----------



## Newbud (May 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping by *TurkeyNeck*. Words of encouragement all ways help. Especially this grow, been more problems than the first one.:laugh:
> 
> Yes this grow is a bit more of a jungle. Will be changing a few things after this grow. Need to figure out an easy way to tie of my plants when changing out the rez. Plants are getting top heavy and I like it
> 
> Hey *Buddy*..Ever try duck breast wrapped in bacon, then put on the grill? uumm good :aok:


 
Hi duck, looking good fella, its nice when buds are too heavy isnt it lol.

My second round giving me trouble too even though doing everything same, weird lol.

ATB


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hi duck, looking good fella, its nice when buds are too heavy isnt it lol.
> 
> My second round giving me trouble too even though doing everything same, weird lol.
> 
> ATB



LOL..Thanks *Newbud*.The only thing I am doing different is that I got a ph pen. Now with a digital reading I know how off my ph is:rofl: In the beginning I had it too low:laugh: But when you get that ph right they sure grow and drink up the nutes


Thanks for stopping by *ishnish*


----------



## pcduck (May 9, 2009)

Had a Blueberry show his sex today...a male
I think the other blueberry is a female and the last blueberry got stem rot and is in the process of getting re-rooted.


----------



## swiftgt (May 9, 2009)

too bad about the male!
maybe the last one will turn out a female!


----------



## pcduck (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *swiftgt* 

As long as I get 1 female from each strain I am trying, I will be happy.
I will just clone away and still get them out by end of June


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Had a Blueberry show his sex today...a male
> I think the other blueberry is a female and the last blueberry got stem rot and is in the process of getting re-rooted.


 
You ganna save some pollen?:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> You ganna save some pollen?:hubba:



I highly doubt it TurkeyNeck. I think the world would be better off, if I let the pros be breeders.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

:ciao:  my friend..looking good..sorry about the Male..so  have you a female from each strain?  and How many plants you putting outside?  Mojo for the *Duck*


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *4u2sm0ke*:ciao:

I think I have 11 different strains going or trying to go.

I have only had 3 plant show so far, 2 females and 1 male.

2 Blueberries showed so far, 1 female, 1 male.

1 Unkultn strain is a female.

The WW have not shown yet.

Purple cake and Purple flower are just in seedling stage yet.

Screwed up with those rapid rooters and got stem rot on 4 plants, not the purps or WW.

Put down 6 of each of the Purps in soil

Now I am just rambling :rofl: BIU :bolt::bong2:


----------



## Newbud (May 10, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2009)

Started to flush the smallest Bubba kush. will harvest on day 53. _Need weed for the holiday_ Gonna let the other 2 go another week or so, and the Durban Poison needs a few weeks yet.

We have a *frost* warning for tonight


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 11, 2009)

Nice strains you got going, I'm going to be stopping by on this one.


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *Shockeclipse*:ciao:

This 2nd DWC is only a few weeks from completion,hopefully
With my summer grow I am not sure if I will just post up here or switch to a new journal, or just post bud pics.

I do like many of the strains too. Just hope I get some females to clone, and maybe some good mothers for the fall indoor


----------



## ishnish (Jun 4, 2009)

so how's the ladies??  look'n at just 10 days left??
:watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey *ishnish* I have harvested the Bubba Kush. I got 10 quart jars from 3 plants. The Durban Poison is on day 66 and really filling out nice. My cheap camera takes bad pics of close up buds...I am still trying to get some pics up. I will post some new pics when the light comes on at 10pm


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2009)

Pics of the Durban Poison on day 67

The harvest is getting closer.
Fan leaves are changing color fast and the colas are bulking up


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking good PC, how are you keeping track of all this?  Seems like a lot going on to me   Are you keeping written records?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Looking good PC, how are you keeping track of all this?  Seems like a lot going on to me   Are you keeping written records?




Yes *Shockeclipse  *I also use an encoded calendar.
But as you know this *DWC* is pretty easy once you get your ph under control


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Yes *Shockeclipse *I also use an encoded calendar.
> But as you know this *DWC* is pretty easy once you get your ph under control


 
Yeah having so many in the DWC isn't all that bad, I would just be out of my element at this point with so many different strains going.  My friend has poisen dwarf, blue mystic, matanuska thunder****, and two bagseed strains going in soil right now and all seems to be at different phases.  I hope I can do multiple strains some day


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Yeah having so many in the DWC isn't all that bad, I would just be out of my element at this point with so many different strains going.  My friend has poisen dwarf, blue mystic, matanuska thunder****, and two bagseed strains going in soil right now and all seems to be at different phases.  I hope I can do multiple strains some day




I think your _someday_ is right around the corner.

That is also why I like the 5 gallon individual buckets, you can have the buckets nuted for all phases and strains. I would like to get a perpetual grow going where I harvest every 3 weeks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2009)

looking very good *duck*  how many days you letting them go?  wat are the trichs like?  Ill be sure to fly in and help with Harvest..Im gettting pretty good at it:rofl:  i only work  with the 1 4u..2.. 4me kinda system..you wouldnt mind that would ya:rofl:  take care and be safe my friend:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looking very good *duck*  how many days you letting them go?  wat are the trichs like?  Ill be sure to fly in and help with Harvest..Im gettting pretty good at it:rofl:  i only work  with the 1 4u..2.. 4me kinda system..you wouldnt mind that would ya:rofl:  take care and be safe my friend:ciao:




You are more than welcome to fly in and help with the harvest or anytime you want, we have great fishing here too. Those walleyes almost jump into the boat themselves when you are doing :bong1::laugh: and the Lake Erie Perch are like a* Lays Potato Chip*(you can't eat just one).....The trics are milky waiting for some amber to show, the pistils are just getting hairy and gnarly looking so harvest most likely will be within 2 weeks. Have a great Sunday *4u:ciao:*


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You are more than welcome to fly in and help with the harvest or anytime you want, we have great fishing here too. Those walleyes almost jump into the boat themselves when you are doing :bong1::laugh: and the Lake Erie Perch are like a* Lays Potato Chip*(you can't eat just one).....The trics are milky waiting for some amber to show, the pistils are just getting hairy and gnarly looking so harvest most likely will be within 2 weeks. Have a great Sunday *4u:ciao:*


I shall be out on erie soon myself, perch city.  Nothing better than my family fish fries.  I went kayaking out on the grand river today, waters starting to get pretty damn warm.  Flipped my yak in the lake the first day I had it and had to swim back while my buddy towed my yak in...... It was cold that day


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2009)

I have finished my first 2 grows indoors. Learned a lot and still have a lot to learn. I would judge both grows a success. They are both way better then what ever is going around here. I have not checked since first grow. The second grow seen a definite increase in yield. The best part of these grows are that I met some real nice people  here at MariP that have become my friends

For a recap on yield 2nd grow: Bubba Kush 10 quart jars, Durban Poison 8 quart jars so far and that is from just 1 plant. I have no scale, so no idea of weight.

I am looking forward to the fall '09 grow. Redoing my grow room and ordered a light mover.....See ya all in the fall '09 Grow Journal


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 25, 2009)

they look divine duck :clap:


----------



## ishnish (Jun 29, 2009)

It looks soo Good!!
hope mine turns out look'n that tasty...


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 26, 2009)

Good work!! :ccc:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 27, 2009)

nice work Duck! just keeps gettin better and better dont it! enjoy the smoke my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice Job  Duck...congrats on the 10 Jars:clap:


----------



## edsr (Aug 18, 2009)

dwc s r avail from hydro stores on line i pd my first was 22.oo 4 res & net plus 14.00 for air pump it wked great i imoved up to 6 dwcs  chgin res water even on units set 12 u=inches  off the ground was to much wk    im 74 so i switched to soil  it easier and less sensitive to heat light and temp stress..i live in the  desert indio ca. lookin for friends near me  edsr


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *edsr* 

This grow is done but I can see your point with the high temps of the desert playing havoc on your water temps. That is why I do not grow indoors in the summer here on the south shore of Lake Erie is because of the temps of the reservoir.  Have a great day edsr:ciao:


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 19, 2009)

Can you post a smoke report on the strain?


----------



## jsweeney38 (Aug 31, 2009)

ok, I am so new to all this,that I don't seem to understand all the terms used.
Cancer survivor, new smoker, forever toker, I need to see a pic. of a grow from start to finish. Where can I see this???????????


----------



## jsweeney38 (Aug 31, 2009)

please tell me what is DWC, and can I see a pic__I'me old and retarded


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi  *jsweeney38* I have pics in the first few post of my gj of my dwc. But to make it short and sweet DWC Is Deep Water Culture which for me equals a 5 gallon bucket, a net pot with a lid and an airstone with airpump is my dwc set up.


----------



## edsr (Aug 31, 2009)

buy cervantes "medical marijuana horticulture" avail amazon. com Its a growers bible ... it has everything you want to know w/ pics


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

edsr said:
			
		

> buy cervantes "medical marijuana horticulture" avail amazon. com Its a growers bible ... it has everything you want to know w/ pics





Why buy? When everything you need is right here on MariP.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Why buy? When everything you need is right here on MariP.


 
true that. nice grow Duck


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks *TurkeyNeck* Be sure to checkout my fall '09 grow. The link is in my signature.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 4, 2009)

How have i missed this ? Sorry duck ! But you sure have got some very nice results and i'll check out your fall grow as well ! Peace and Stay safe !


----------



## edsr (Sep 5, 2009)

GOOD luck I finished 9 dwc in my 8'x12' gro rm w/2 600w hortilux + a/c and air fans for venting and moving the air ... when the plants got big and I had to chge the water in the res it was too heavy for me to lift.   the plants loved the environment.. if ur gonna do 8 plants hydro w/ less strain you need to automate the res chge w/ a controller and tank 30 ga..soooo i switched to soil /// doin 10 train wreck and im 26 days into the gro  plants are 2' in diameter and 36"  high .. i learned how to crack them and develop a canopy i have at least 15 tops per plant w/ buds up each stem (DUCK i would post pics if i knew how)    i have the camera and the p/c just havent put it together yet    EDSR


----------

